# All of a suddenin the future we have to pay for our blue disabled badges in future.



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Disabled drivers face £10 charge for parking blue badge | Salford Advertiser - menmedia.co.uk
Hope the link works. What are these people doing to us. I had enough trouble my new blue badges this year.:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well my OH has always paid a couple of quid to renew his badge every 3 years. I guess the cost of admin adds up and TBH I wouldnt begrudge paying a tenner to keep the Badge - its only every 3 years and a tenner aint gonna break the bank.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Bastards!! My Mum has a blue badge and had to pay for parking in a car park in Swansea and we get free bus passes in Wales for disabled people. It's so wrong!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Well my OH has always paid a couple of quid to renew his badge every 3 years. I guess the cost of admin adds up and TBH I wouldnt begrudge paying a tenner to keep the Badge - its only every 3 years and a tenner aint gonna break the bank.





WelshYorkieLover said:


> Bastards!! My Mum has a blue badge and had to pay for parking in a car park in Swansea and we get free bus passes in Wales for disabled people. It's so wrong!!


I've never had to pay for mine.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

danielled said:


> I've never had to pay for mine.


I am guessing it will depend on the Council you have.

I would rather just pay the tenner and keep the privileges the badge offers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I am guessing it will depend on the Council you have.
> 
> I would rather just pay the tenner and keep the privileges the badge offers.


It's still wrong IMO. Took a few months to get my badges this year.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL its not enough you have to take all the good parking places, now ya wanna do it for free ?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I pay £18 a yr for my disabled persons railcard so £10 every few yrs for my blue badge wouldnt bother me id rather pay that and keep badge then loose it all together


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> LOL its not enough you have to take all the good parking places, now ya wanna do it for free ?


Like I said I've never had to pay ever. they were just being awkward this year that's all.


LolaBoo said:


> I pay £18 a yr for my disabled persons railcard so £10 every few yrs for my blue badge wouldnt bother me id rather pay that and keep badge then loose it all together


When my badge runs out in a few years I'll be having words about this. Told mum about this on the phone she has seen it too and isn't amused.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeh I heard something bout this my dad was telling me, but then he said 10 quid a year isn't that bad when it means he don't have to walk miles to get where he's going and he must save probably double that in a week anyway so if you think about it it isn't that bad x


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

We can thank the Government for the cost cutting exercises local authorities are having to carry out :-( Each LA is having to make serious decisions and cuts are having to be made - they'll be balancing the effects of eg taking bus routes away, paying for care and support, education, homelessness with charging for pest control, bulky rubbish collection and blue badges :-(


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

PennyGC said:


> We can thank the Government for the cost cutting exercises local authorities are having to carry out :-( Each LA is having to make serious decisions and cuts are having to be made - they'll be balancing the effects of eg taking bus routes away, paying for care and support, education, homelessness with charging for pest control, bulky rubbish collection and blue badges :-(


If only they did support us the amount of problems we have had even supported employment are being a pain. So not just DLA and blue badges we've had problems with.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Bastards!! My Mum has a blue badge and had to pay for parking in a car park in Swansea and we get free bus passes in Wales for disabled people. It's so wrong!!


If you are parking in a Pay and Display car park why shouldn't you have to pay we all have to, you are still getting your larger parking spaces.

The Blue Badge is so you can park in places we can't for a short time and get the parking spaces nearer to the shops.

My Mom use to have one, and we took her out so we have had to pay as well.

For gods sake what more do you want. :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Yeh I heard something bout this my dad was telling me, but then he said 10 quid a year isn't that bad when it means he don't have to walk miles to get where he's going and he must save probably double that in a week anyway so if you think about it it isn't that bad x


I only get so much put in my bank every week and they want to stop that too.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

tbh i do think the blue badges are a great for the disabled they enable them to park near shops and ime sure make life easier, but fail to see why they should be free.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

£10 ??you are moaning about £10??

I'd happily pay £10 for the benefits it brings....


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> tbh i do think the blue badges are a great for the disabled they enable them to park near shops and ime sure make life easier, but fail to see why they should be free.





Lavenderb said:


> £10 ??you are moaning about £10??
> 
> I'd happily pay £10 for the benefits it brings....


I've not been able to draw money out of my bank yet due to what I drew out for the steps tickets so should that happen when my badges run out in 3 years and this happens I'm snookered. Hoping I'll be able to get some this week. If they are thinking charging people £10 will stop people without disabled badges parking in disabled bays it won't.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> I've not been able to draw money out of my bank yet due to what I drew out for the steps tickets so should that happen when my badges run out in 3 years and this happens I'm snookered. Hoping I'll be able to get some this week. If they are thinking charging people £10 will stop people without disabled badges parking in disabled bays it won't.


yea but if you divide that tenner by three yrs then again divide by 52 it isnt exactly a major expense what like two cents a week ?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

danielled said:


> I've not been able to draw money out of my bank yet due to what I drew out for the steps tickets so should that happen when my badges run out in 3 years and this happens I'm snookered. Hoping I'll be able to get some this week. If they are thinking charging people £10 will stop people without disabled badges parking in disabled bays it won't.


Umm I think you will find it will, especially when they clamp your car and you have to pay £100 to remove it. Thats what happens to people who dont have blue badges when they park in bays they aren't entitled to use, they have to pay a fine.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> If you are parking in a Pay and Display car park why shouldn't you have to pay we all have to, you are still getting your larger parking spaces.
> 
> The Blue Badge is so you can park in places we can't for a short time and get the parking spaces nearer to the shops.
> 
> ...


Totally agree whats a tenner every few years?!

Not only do people with badges get to park closer to the shops they park across double yellow lines ..which can make some towns very dangerous and personally i dont think should be allowed ..the lines are there for a reason!

People grubmble about paying for badges often get mobility cars paid for etc etc etc what more do people want exactly?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

danielled said:


> I've not been able to draw money out of my bank yet due to what I drew out for the steps tickets so should that happen when my badges run out in 3 years and this happens I'm snookered. Hoping I'll be able to get some this week. If they are thinking charging people £10 will stop people without disabled badges parking in disabled bays it won't.


Soooooo in three years time just make sure your spending your money on necesseties (sp baby brain ) instead of concert tickets and you will be good to go :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Umm I think you will find it will, especially when they clamp your car and you have to pay £100 to remove it. Thats what happens to people who dont have blue badges when they park in bays they aren't entitled to use, they have to pay a fine.


If it does I'll eat my hat lol. Not literally. Mum and I went shopping once saw somebody in a disabled bay asked if they had a badge they said no but we have a baby well mum went mad. I'll never forget that day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Lilb said:


> When you can, put a £10 note or £10 in change to one side. Maybe make a nice little happy pot to put it in. So that when the time comes, as I'm sure it'll be a surprise, you won't be snookered. :thumbup:


Never thought of that.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I am guessing it will depend on the Council you have.
> 
> I would rather just pay the tenner and keep the privileges the badge offers.


I AM all for the disabled parking bays, as I am with disabled drivers being able to park in other places that ablebodied drivers can't BUT! I do think that they should have to pay a nominal fee towards this, There are a lot of older people that have limited mobility and they have to pay for theirs!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm sorry but I really cant understand why your moaning about £10 every 3 years - that works out at £3.33 A YEAR!!!! Yet you can afford concert tickets?

Some people in this country are being put out of their homes, suffering from unemployment, benefits being cut to a point where they can bearly afford to feed themselves yet your moaning cus you have to pay a measly sum for something that lets face it - is a PRIVILAGE and not a RIGHT 

And as the above poster very well put it - maybe charging will actually deter the people that dont really need it!

I also agree no one should have the right to park on double yellow lines, they are there to keep the roads safe and running smoothly!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I'm sorry but I really cant understand why your moaning about £10 every 3 years - that works out at £3.33 A YEAR!!!! Yet you can afford concert tickets?
> 
> Some people in this country are being put out of their homes, suffering from unemployment, benefits being cut to a point where they can bearly afford to feed themselves yet your moaning cus you have to pay a measly sum for something that lets face it - is a PRIVILAGE and not a RIGHT
> 
> ...


Dont forget the .3  makes all the difference :yesnod:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I could get a free companionl bus pass for my OH but we choose not 2 because I get mine free but don't mean he has 2, its only 3 quid for an all day ticket so it dosnt break the bank km on me mobile so excuse me mess upsn


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Beagle Mafia said:


> As the DLA letter states: Mobility component for help getting around.
> In my opinion if the government is paying you £51.40 for help getting around you get free parking, free tolls on bridges, crossings and toll roads, free parking, free bus travel etc what does the weekly £51.40 go on?
> 
> I dont begrudge them at all but I work in a transport office where disabled people with higher rate mobility, war pensioners etc can get free travel (the benefit is worth over £150 per year) and I am sick and fed up of people calling to.say "i am entitled to...." Or "it is my human rights to have this benefit".why should I pay £2 to apply they moan about the £2 admin charge, yell abuse at me down the phone as their card ran out and they had to pay once... Yes once as they forgot to update their card. I get called satanic bitch, jobsworth, disablist and all sorts of names because I ask them for evidence with application. The fact that paying customers subsudise the 'benefit' not 'entitlement' or 'right' to free travel.
> ...


Thats shocking, tbh i do think people are very spoilt in this country in many ways and become a case of the more they get the more they want, not with everyone ime sure but definetely with some. Many disabled people get more money than some working people, a friend of mine pays over a hundred pounds a month to park her car in the city and i do know its more in some parts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Thats shocking, tbh i do think people are very spoilt in this country in many ways and become a case of the more they get the more they want, not with everyone ime sure but definetely with some. Many disabled people get more money than some working people, a friend of mine pays over a hundred pounds a month to park her car in the city and i do know its more in some parts.


It is painfully expensive, I have no choice but to commute to work on the train... I cant walk there, I cant cycle. Its a 50 min train service. I pay £3192 a year for the priviledge of being able to get to work. (And thats not including the tube, I walk whenever possible once in the city)

Plus, if i were to drive to the station, as i would have to if my OH wasnt available, that is £15 a week, so another £780 to park to be able to catch the train (its not walkable distance), the bus would be equally as expensive.

I have a friend who uses more than 1/4 of her monthly wage on travel to London.

I think £10 every three years is a bargain, as said its a privilege, not a right. I do think those with disabilities have every right to be able to park in designated spaces, and i dont think a £10 fee to do so is such a big ask.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Savahl said:


> It is painfully expensive, I have no choice but to commute to work on the train... I cant walk there, I cant cycle. Its a 50 min train service. I pay £3192 a year for the priviledge of being able to get to work. (And thats not including the tube, I walk whenever possible once in the city)
> 
> Plus, if i were to drive to the station, as i would have to if my OH wasnt available, that is £15 a week, so another £780 to park to be able to catch the train (its not walkable distance), the bus would be equally as expensive.
> 
> ...


 WHAT! thats a lot of money, i think some people are so used to the free cars the free parking etc...... they really dont know the costs of getting around if they did i think they would think a bit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Yeh I heard something bout this my dad was telling me, but then he said 10 quid a year isn't that bad when it means he don't have to walk miles to get where he's going and he must save probably double that in a week anyway so if you think about it it isn't that bad x


i wouldnt mind paying £10.. but i cant even get a blue badge....i had a masive heart attack in jan of this year which has left 40% damige wich will never recover ...i need ops on both knees ...i cant have them done becuse of the heart attact it has to be a tear from having the attack before they will operate ...they have just stopped my £65...per week ..as they say im fit for work..... my doc says no no no ..but the people testing me say ....yes yes yes ...and there not even doctors...i have trouble walking im in costant pain ..and cant get a blue badge this govenment is all to cock...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

The tickets were cheaper than we expected sister said she still owes me the money that was left over.



Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I'm sorry but I really cant understand why your moaning about £10 every 3 years - that works out at £3.33 A YEAR!!!! Yet you can afford concert tickets?
> 
> Some people in this country are being put out of their homes, suffering from unemployment, benefits being cut to a point where they can bearly afford to feed themselves yet your moaning cus you have to pay a measly sum for something that lets face it - is a PRIVILAGE and not a RIGHT
> 
> ...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

danielled said:


> The tickets were cheaper than we expected sister said she still owes me the money that was left over.


Oh well you can put that towards the blue badge then


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> Oh well you can put that towards the blue badge then


Might do when I get it.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

danielled said:


> I only get so much put in my bank every week and they want to stop that too.


Yes but they're only re assessing claims, they won't stop your money, what they're trying to do is flush out those who are claiming when they don't need to, so you will be fine.it's just a pain for those genuine ones...but the pin in the back side re assessments are worth it if you think about the amount of people wh are claiming under false pretences


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

danielled said:


> The tickets were cheaper than we expected sister said she still owes me the money that was left over.


Really it has nothing to do with concert tickets...i think its a bit of a cheek that you moan about having to pay £3.33.3p per year for something that is a privilage not a right!
Two words come to mind...mountail and mole hill ..well technically 3


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Really it has nothing to do with concert tickets...i think its a bit of a cheek that you moan about having to pay £3.33.3p per year for something that is a privilage not a right!
> Two words come to mind...mountail and mole hill ..well technically 3


you got 3 on the brain


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> you got 3 on the brain


Just being accurate....you got a problem with that mrs lavender? do ya? huh? :lol:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

mick may said:


> i wouldnt mind paying £10.. but i cant even get a blue badge....i had a masive heart attack in jan of this year which has left 40% damige wich will never recover ...i need ops on both knees ...i cant have them done becuse of the heart attact it has to be a tear from having the attack before they will operate ...they have just stopped my £65...per week ..as they say im fit for work..... my doc says no no no ..but the people testing me say ....yes yes yes ...and there not even doctors...i have trouble walking im in costant pain ..and cant get a blue badge this govenment is all to cock...


I know what you mean hun...my son gets DLA...he is autistic which makes n difference to parking I know but he has arthritis perthes disease and keeps getting bone marrow infections, last time he had one he almost lost his leg, had 5 operations in 4 days and was in hospital for months...when we got him home i asked if we could have a temp document just so i could park somewhere close to any place we where going and we where refused...it crippled me getting him around as he's not a small child he was 13 at the time.This is why i think it's a goo idea thy reassess and filter out those who aren't genuine, i know it is annoying for those like the op who are genuine but it could benefit the likes of you when they start to filter out the crooks because they there'll be more funding for genuine cases like yours.you're right...our government is to cock


----------



## frizzy67 (Aug 1, 2010)

Both me and OH both have blue badges and have always had to pay approx£5 each for them. I think that is a bargain.
if you cant afford it put 1p per day in a jar and every year you will have 365p and in 3 year you will have 985p sorted or everytime you park put away 20p bet ya got more than a tenner in 3 years


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

£10.00 over 3 years is aprox 0.9132420091324201 of a pence per day for parking....most people spend more than that on ****...booze..chocolate...hobbys..magazines, books, .biscuits, sweets pop....etc et etc...I wouldn't moan.....bargin really without even having to bargin hunt.......


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I get DLA 
i hate the ppl that make claims that are false 
i can hardly walk i broke my neck when i was 14 but we have had to fight tooth and nail to get my DLA which in my view im very much intittled to

We dont go on flash holidays, we dont go anywhere really due to my health but we do enjoy our films n tv so pay a wee bit extra for stuff like that

It is the scroungers of this country who make it harder for the honest ppl who need the help to actually get it without having to fight for it


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> I get DLA
> i hate the ppl that make claims that are false
> i can hardly walk i broke my neck when i was 14 but we have had to fight tooth and nail to get my DLA which in my view im very much intittled to
> 
> ...


TOTALLY agree with you...major MAJOR soap box with that kind of thing here....especially those who get it for certain things that can be avoided.....then there are those who struggle to live...can't work and end up ill through lack of heating and proper nutrition in the winter months because they can't afford to look after themselves...it can and does happen....yet others are working on the side and claiming dla because thy cant work.....grrrr..what's worse is they can dance the night away pi55ed up on a friday night too....plenty of them round here


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Well my OH has always paid a couple of quid to renew his badge every 3 years. I guess the cost of admin adds up and TBH I wouldnt begrudge paying a tenner to keep the Badge - its only every 3 years and a tenner aint gonna break the bank.


Exactly this. My mum has to pay to get hers renewed every 3 years. It wouldn't bother her if she had to pay it yearly to get it renewed because of the added freedom it gives anyone who takes her out.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Roobster2010 said:


> Exactly this. My mum has to pay to get hers renewed every 3 years. It wouldn't bother her if she had to pay it yearly to get it renewed because of the added freedom it gives anyone who takes her out.


Exactly that....My Dad can only walk very slowly now so without a car he couldn't do anything...with his badge he can go plces nd enjoy life.....without his badge he couldn't have a dog but with the car he can drive places he can walk him with more ease....without the car and badge I'D have to do EVERYTHING for him and not just most things.....sod that I'd pay 1000 quid for the damn badge lol


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> TOTALLY agree with you...major MAJOR soap box with that kind of thing here....especially those who get it for certain things that can be avoided.....then there are those who struggle to live...can't work and end up ill through lack of heating and proper nutrition in the winter months because they can't afford to look after themselves...it can and does happen....yet others are working on the side and claiming dla because thy cant work.....grrrr..what's worse is they can dance the night away pi55ed up on a friday night too....plenty of them round here


It makes my blood boil, i would love to work so would my OH but he is my carer i also have bi-polar, ADHD and autism so it isnt much fun for him on a daily basis but he loves me and that is why he does it no questions asked

Its as you say the ppl who can work but think its an easy ride on benefits so choose not to work who make the benefit system as messed up as it is today


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> It makes my blood boil, i would love to work so would my OH but he is my carer i also have bi-polar, ADHD and autism so it isnt much fun for him on a daily basis but he loves me and that is why he does it no questions asked
> 
> Its as you say the ppl who can work but think its an easy ride on benefits so choose not to work who make the benefit system as messed up as it is today


But hun, the benefit system id riddled with theives who always want out the pot because they have a 'right' to it because they have been born 

I personally think about this badge thing...that if folk start to throw their toys outa the pram about paying a measly £10 every three years then the government need to rethink the system ..if they get a mobility allowance and they have a car etc then they can drive to a shop dont mean they have to park in the shop doorway does it? unless someone is severely disabled then im sure people can make it across a car park! 
Like i said its a cheek to moan about the admin fee..the government dont have to issue these badges for free! Maybe they should charge a fee for them, after all people who are entitled to the badges are already getting mobility allowance..and if they are not having the allowance they should get the badge for free.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

£10 is not a bad price to be honest..the people who process them have to be paid for doing so...

I'm in the process of trying to get my mother to apply for one....it wouldn't bother me to be honest if it was 50 quid as she so.. needs one...but just won't admit it yet ...like she won't admit to needing to use a stick :frown:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Paying £10 is a drop in the ocean for the benefits a blue badge reeps, if you had no blue badge the parking fees would be 100 times more over that 3 yr period


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

There's been a nominal fee here for years, and once you get the badge if your the driver they can make you retake your drivers test to make sure your disability doesn't intefer with your driving. I think its a good idea at least here as so many people were getting them when they were not needed...


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I will say £10 at least for the badge that enables easier access to shops etc, then they should pay to park like anyone else, being disabled means you need more convenient parking, not free.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> I will say £10 at least for the badge that enables easier access to shops etc, then they should pay to park like anyone else, being disabled means you need more convenient parking, not free.


Thats just about how I it HM


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

The free cars as well makes me laugh


----------



## Kay&Baxter (Jun 2, 2009)

£10 for 1,095 days of free parking seems a very good deal to me. Especially the cost of parking now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

i didnt realise blue badge holders get parking for free 
i understand the closer parking to entrances and stuff, so that should be i agree... but free too??


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

either that or bring down the cost for the rest of us  Instead of a 10% increase on all my fares next yr which will push me over 4k a yr to park and get the train it could be cut a little!

I dont have a problem with those who struggle to get about getting heavily subsidised (rather than free) parking, they have no other option! I would just be happier if they bought fares for those of us who work and require some form of transport to do so.


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Elzz said:


> i didnt realise blue badge holders get parking for free
> i understand the closer parking to entrances and stuff, so that should be i agree... but free too??


It isn't always free. There are heaps of car parks in my area that charge for parking, disabled badge or not. Some are restricted to 3 hours free, after that you pay like everyone else. Some are free. Just depends which one you have to use for available spaces.

I don't mind paying a few quid every year, think it's only £3 every 3 years for me at present, but £10 won't bother me one iota. nominal fee really for the help it gives me.


----------



## Kay&Baxter (Jun 2, 2009)

Savahl said:


> either that or bring down the cost for the rest of us  Instead of a 10% increase on all my fares next yr which will push me over 4k a yr to park and get the train it could be cut a little!
> 
> I dont have a problem with those who struggle to get about getting heavily subsidised (rather than free) parking, they have no other option! I would just be happier if they bought fares for those of us who work and require some form of transport to do so.


The train fares are ridiculous. My partner works every other week in London and pays £200 per week travel for the privilege. It wouldn't be quite so bad if the trains run on time or if they weren't always being replaced by Buses at the weekend due to Engineering works. grrr


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to purchase a permit from our council to park on my street. They charge me 25 quid per car and 25 for a visitors permoit so its 75 quid a year for us in admin costs so i would say you got a bloody good deal lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> I have to purchase a permit from our council to park on my street. They charge me 25 quid per car and 25 for a visitors permoit so its 75 quid a year for us in admin costs so i would say you got a bloody good deal lol


Now that is something I am against! having to pay to park outside of your own house! Those passes SHOULD be free!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DT said:


> Now that is something I am against! having to pay to park outside of your own house! Those passes SHOULD be free!


Yeah we complained and did a petition it was on central news but the council say if we don't like it park somewhere else!


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> Yeah we complained and did a petition it was on central news but the council say if we don't like it park somewhere else!


Eeesh! outrageous! There's a permit parking only area around the hospital in Darlington, you can't park anywhere within about a mile round there! I didn't realise folk had to PAY for the privelege of parking outside their own home! that's REAL bad! :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Gilly and Jess said:


> Eeesh! outrageous! There's a permit parking only area around the hospital in Darlington, you can't park anywhere within about a mile round there! I didn't realise folk had to PAY for the privelege of parking outside their own home! that's REAL bad! :mad2:


Its maddening isnt it! It seems ridiculous that if you park near anything useful you have to pay, in our town anyone within close proximity to the train station has to pay. I can understand they want to stop random commuters parking there, but surely the passes should be free to residents!!! AND the parking is pretty crap around there too.... so your paying to park your car on a road so small itl probably lose its wingmirror anyway!

Maybe we should join the anti-capatalist protestors outside st pauls, with our parking demands in tow


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I didnt think this thread would get so many people posting, lol!

I think its quite a privilege to qualify for a blue badge, I dont mind paying in car parks when everyone else has to pay - I know not all of them are free and I never assume - I always check to see if Disabled is free or not. I do think car parking charges are phenomenal in places (Hospitals normally :mad2

and I dont think its fair to expect to park for free just coz we have a blue badge!


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I didnt think this thread would get so many people posting, lol!
> 
> I think its quite a privilege to qualify for a blue badge, I dont mind paying in car parks when everyone else has to pay - I know not all of them are free and I never assume - I always check to see if Disabled is free or not. I do think car parking charges are phenomenal in places (Hospitals normally :mad2
> 
> and I dont think its fair to expect to park for free just coz we have a blue badge!


Agreed. Doesn't bother me one bit. I can't always get in a designated disabled bay, but I still apply the badge and pay the ticket if there's one due. Quite frequently give said ticket away to someone just arriving as I leave if there's heaps of time left on it!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Also i dont understand why ppl get so het up over children and disabled parking spaces

I have heard many disabled parkers at supermarkets scream at parents parking in a disabled bay when there not disabled and have children 

Now we all know from experience that disabled bays are bigger then the parent and child ones i used to always struggle getting the doors of mums car open wide enough to get babys car seat out without worrying about hitting another car 

Im as ive said disabled but id never scream at a mum to not park in one i dont have the right to and i never would 
All i can say is make the parent and child spaces as big as the disabled ones 


Ok random rant over lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Theres so many people who dont "quailify" for disabled badges and are learly in need of one. My dad for a start because he gets a war pension for serving for his country leaving him with being on a cocktail of drugs every day for pain he isnt entitled to one. But a couple across the road from them because hes got bi polar he gets one! 

be thankfull you have one even if you pay a whole £10 every 3 years , they do cost money to produce etc


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> Also i dont understand why ppl get so het up over children and disabled parking spaces
> 
> I have heard many disabled parkers at supermarkets scream at parents parking in a disabled bay when there not disabled and have children
> 
> ...


Your right, its a terrible struggle esp in normal size spaces having to get two kids out at the same time! Its ok with 1 because you can park closer to the car on the side you dont need to open the door.
Many a time i have seen people park in mother and baby spaces and not have a badge..they are just to bloody idle to walk!
I think there should be a hell of alot more baby spaces and decabled!
maybe parents should be issued with permits (which they have to pay for) when a child is born to be able to use a child space 

Also when it comes to paying for parking, i dont think it should be free at all if you have a blue badge, lets face it MOST blue badge holders have had cars paid for, free badges and are getting their benefits.... Now lets say a family on an average wage 15k for eg thay have to pay their rent, council tax, all bills, car, fuel, road tax AND parking which more often than not would leave them less well off then someone on disability benefit


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Your right, its a terrible struggle esp in normal size spaces having to get two kids out at the same time! Its ok with 1 because you can park closer to the car on the side you dont need to open the door.
> Many a time i have seen people park in mother and baby spaces and not have a badge..they are just to bloody idle to walk!
> I think there should be a hell of alot more baby spaces and decabled!
> maybe parents should be issued with permits (which they have to pay for) when a child is born to be able to use a child space
> ...


I do agree with your post Mrs bear - apart from if someone has a motability car, yes the tax and insurance is paid for and obviously the car is 'free' but the person doesnt receive any DLA - it all goes towards the car


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I do agree with your post Mrs bear - apart from if someone has a motability car, yes the tax and insurance is paid for and obviously the car is 'free' but the person doesnt receive any DLA - it all goes towards the car


But if they cant get dla then if someone recievs dla then they get money towards travel that can go towards the running costs of a car they get themselves.

oh's dad is on dla and he gets the money towards the car and i tell ya hes better off than we are! All his rent and everything paid for him..hes one of 'them' he can find it in him to do up houses but he cant work :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Beagle Mafia said:


> Its people like you who deserve it
> 
> Cant the councul accept a doctors note? Or is it only for DLA recipients?


iv been told to get a badge.... i need to go over to bath.... in the ofice there ...you cant park ....any where near it .....and have to go up the stairs ...and once you tell them what your there for..... they fail you becuse you got up the stairs ...even if you go up on your ass ..the fact you made it ....makes you that you cant get one catch 22...so iv not botherd i just park out side the shops as yet no tickets ...but thats just a mater of time ...they have stopped my £65 per week becouse i walked from the car park into the ofices in flowers hill ..i had to stop about five times out of breath knees herting like hell ...i told them this on the day they still say your fit to work ...im self employed painter / decorator ..i cant stant on ladders or steps for more than 5 mins my knees hert to much ..also i cant neal down other wise in in agony and cand get back up ...plus the botom of my spine herts when i sit down ..i have terible nights where i cant sleep ........i need to push my self to walk as part of my heart rehab ..i do this to stay alive ...but then im led on my bed for hour after ...but o yes im fit for work .......my ass...


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> But if they cant get dla then if someone recievs dla then they get money towards travel that can go towards the running costs of a car they get themselves.
> 
> oh's dad is on dla and he gets the money towards the car and i tell ya hes better off than we are! All his rent and everything paid for him..hes one of 'them' he can find it in him to do up houses but he cant work :mad2:


Oh yes, you can choose to recieve the money and get free car tax on your own car - but thats all - nothing else is free regarding the car - so if you've heard owt different - its lies, lol!

The one thing about DLA is that it is not a 'means-tested' benefit, which means its not taken in to account when working out how much council tax benefit or housing benefit someone may be entitled to - not saying I agree with it all - thats how it is!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Oh yes, you can choose to recieve the money and get free car tax on your own car - but thats all - nothing else is free regarding the car - so if you've heard owt different - its lies, lol!
> 
> The one thing about DLA is that it is not a 'means-tested' benefit, which means its not taken in to account when working out how much council tax benefit or housing benefit someone may be entitled to - not saying I agree with it all - thats how it is!


The whole of the benefit system needs a complete overhaul! Its not right that people working are less well off than people on benefits ..gives people no umph to get off their @rses and work! Ah well!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Not all of it goes on the car theres 2 conpoments care and mobility the mobility part goes on the car and you still get the care part


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

and you also need to be receiving the higher rate of DLA to qualify for the mobility scheme.

Even so, it is good value for money!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Not all of it goes on the car theres 2 conpoments care and mobility the mobility part goes on the car and you still get the care part


We dont get any hun, OH gets the higher motibility but not the care component 

And Like I keep saying the Benefit system IS going through a MAJOR ovberhaul ATM - and it set to continue through to 2013 - many many deserving people have lost their benefits - my OH included!!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

We could get a car but OH at the moment dosnt drive so no point of having one sitting outside doing nothing


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

mick may said:


> iv been told to get a badge.... i need to go over to bath.... in the ofice there ...you cant park ....any where near it .....and have to go up the stairs ...and once you tell them what your there for..... they fail you becuse you got up the stairs ...even if you go up on your ass ..the fact you made it ....makes you that you cant get one catch 22...so iv not botherd i just park out side the shops as yet no tickets ...but thats just a mater of time ...they have stopped my £65 per week becouse i walked from the car park into the ofices in flowers hill ..i had to stop about five times out of breath knees herting like hell ...i told them this on the day they still say your fit to work ...im self employed painter / decorator ..i cant stant on ladders or steps for more than 5 mins my knees hert to much ..also i cant neal down other wise in in agony and cand get back up ...plus the botom of my spine herts when i sit down ..i have terible nights where i cant sleep ........i need to push my self to walk as part of my heart rehab ..i do this to stay alive ...but then im led on my bed for hour after ...but o yes im fit for work .......my ass...


sounds very much like me chick. Went for the medical, HAD to go, had no choice or they'd stop your benefit for not going. I was questioned about the fact that I'd been able to drive myself to the car park just down the street and then walk to the building. If I hadn't done so I'd have been penalised. Letter 3 weeks later saying I was fit for work......so how then, when I tried to work recently, via the JobCentre, did I have to pack in because I could barely walk or stand to do the job? JobCentre staff laughed out loud.

and someone in the office who dish out the blue badges has no right to judge whether you're entitled to one or not, it's down to the fact that you have to have higher rate mobility allowance or be registered disabled. If you have DLA Higher Rate mobility, you qualify chick!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Gilly and Jess said:


> sounds very much like me chick. Went for the medical, HAD to go, had no choice or they'd stop your benefit for not going. I was questioned about the fact that I'd been able to drive myself to the car park just down the street and then walk to the building. If I hadn't done so I'd have been penalised. Letter 3 weeks later saying I was fit for work......so how then, when I tried to work recently, via the JobCentre, did I have to pack in because I could barely walk or stand to do the job? JobCentre staff laughed out loud.
> 
> and someone in the office who dish out the blue badges has no right to judge whether you're entitled to one or not, it's down to the fact that you have to have higher rate mobility allowance or be registered disabled. If you have DLA Higher Rate mobility, you qualify chick!


This really makes me sick they are targeting the wrong people


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

What annoys me is that half the people using these badges are just old rather than young and disabled and the elderly seem to be the ones that abuse the system. Surely the point of Blue Badges is that the disabled person can park nearer the doors and have less distance to walk whereas I often see people sat in the cars. Surely this is abuse of the Blue Badge but what can one do about it? It seems to be the elderly who are quick to part in "parent and child" spaces yet moan if they park in disabled allocated spaces. Isn't it time that the real disabled people get the Blue Badges they deserve and the elderly just accept that arthritis or whatever is just a part of growing old?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

DT said:


> Now that is something I am against! having to pay to park outside of your own house! Those passes SHOULD be free!


Although we don't have to pay to park on our street ...neither does anyone else...so when Grimsby town are playing everyone comes in and parks on our street which backs onto the ground..so here's my partner and i having to park 3 streets away at times just to come back from shopping or wherever else we dare to go on match nights...pity parking doesn't cost visitors on that night eh....I rant like a nutcase sometimes lol....I dont even like football but suffer when they play...wouldn't mind but grismby town are rubbish anyway haha. They used to have laws on parking on match days but they never enforce them:mad2:
OK totally off the subject rant over....Grimsby town...stop playing football....ok pretending to play football....and I'll be happy


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

AlisonLyn said:


> What annoys me is that half the people using these badges are just old rather than young and disabled and the elderly seem to be the ones that abuse the system. Surely the point of Blue Badges is that the disabled person can park nearer the doors and have less distance to walk whereas I often see people sat in the cars. Surely this is abuse of the Blue Badge but what can one do about it? It seems to be the elderly who are quick to part in "parent and child" spaces yet moan if they park in disabled allocated spaces. Isn't it time that the real disabled people get the Blue Badges they deserve and the elderly just accept that arthritis or whatever is just a part of growing old?


some elderly people who have arthiritis are infact disabled because of it..so they to me should have a blue badge

but....i have seen some people getting out of their cars with a bigger spring in their step than i have..that is unfair


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> some elderly people who have arthiritis are infact disabled because of it..so they to me should have a blue badge
> 
> but....i have seen some people getting out of their cars with a bigger spring in their step than i have..that is unfair


I agree, my nan has a blue badge, she walks with 2 sticks, and can barely get up...she simply cant walk any great distance, around sainsburys with my grandad is about all she can manage these days, and only if shes using the trolly as a zimmer!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mick may said:


> i wouldnt mind paying £10.. but i cant even get a blue badge....i had a masive heart attack in jan of this year which has left 40% damige wich will never recover ...i need ops on both knees ...i cant have them done becuse of the heart attact it has to be a tear from having the attack before they will operate ...they have just stopped my £65...per week ..as they say im fit for work..... my doc says no no no ..but the people testing me say ....yes yes yes ...and there not even doctors...i have trouble walking im in costant pain ..and cant get a blue badge this govenment is all to cock...


May I ask why you can't get one. It's your local council you have to apply to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> What annoys me is that half the people using these badges are just old rather than young and disabled and the elderly seem to be the ones that abuse the system. Surely the point of Blue Badges is that the disabled person can park nearer the doors and have less distance to walk whereas I often see people sat in the cars. Surely this is abuse of the Blue Badge but what can one do about it? It seems to be the elderly who are quick to part in "parent and child" spaces yet moan if they park in disabled allocated spaces. Isn't it time that the real disabled people get the Blue Badges they deserve and the elderly just accept that arthritis or whatever is just a part of growing old?


I think you will also find that a lot of elderly people who SHOULD have access to blue badges are too proud to apply. You know the generation who lived and fought through tne war, kept this country going, paid into the system, worked their arses off so me and you could have such an opinion on them.

My grandad can barely walk the distance a young 'disabled' driver xan but he is too proud to apply. Many elderly people have mobility issues, incontenance issues, heart problems, dementia and although we cant see them it doesnt mean they are not equally entitled to a bit of help. How judgemental and rude to assume that tbe elderly are abusi g tbe system? I'd much rather the 80 yr old ex soldier who fought for my freedom had access to a disabled space than someone wirh depression or someone who could quite easy walk. 

My grandad must park on the top floor of the multistorey car park as the lower two levels are for disabled badge holders and parent/ child spaces. Not all elderly are out to reap the benefits, trust me they've dealt with more than many of us could imagine and jeep plodding on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

SO CORRECT ME OK AS I REALLY DONT KNOW 
disabled you can get free parking, free car and benefits is that right??
can i ask if your off with lets say bad back depression and are classed as disabled would you still get these rights??
honest question as i have NO idea


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> some elderly people who have arthiritis are infact disabled because of it..so they to me should have a blue badge
> 
> but....i have seen some people getting out of their cars with a bigger spring in their step than i have..that is unfair


Yeh sorry didn't mean to imply ALL OAP's don't qualify, just ranting and not reading back on what I have written. I know many are disabled and didn't mean to dismiss those, so apologies again..

My understanding of these blue badges is you qualify for them if you have trouble walking within a certain criteria without pai or discomfort, are awaiting a transplant of a major organ or have heart/liver issues so I suppose those who assume you have to limp or be wheelchair bound for qualify are just not aware, let's face it the rules are not that publicised are they? I just feel frustrated for those who need a space and can't get one because someone is absing it by staying in their cars. If I had a disabled badge i would be so grateful I would treasure it (obviously if I was disabled that is), luckily I am fairly fit and healthy and appreciate that every day.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> I will say £10 at least for the badge that enables easier access to shops etc, then* they* should pay to park like anyone else, being disabled means you need more convenient parking, not free.


If you don't mind, could you say what you mean here by 'they'?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> some elderly people who have arthiritis are infact disabled because of it..so they to me should have a blue badge
> 
> but....i have seen some people getting out of their cars with a bigger spring in their step than i have..that is unfair


I would rather see old people with the blue badge than the younger, truth dodgers and theres plenty of those, those that have a note on the door saying, "dont forget ya stick" so they dont forget it when they are going out cheeky sods


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Elzz said:


> SO CORRECT ME OK AS I REALLY DONT KNOW
> disabled you can get free parking, free car and benefits is that right??
> can i ask if your off with lets say bad back depression and are classed as disabled would you still get these rights??
> honest question as i have NO idea


Oh some dont have anything like that, that have them, i dont know how they do it when there genuine people like some members on here that truely deserve one, some of em think they have a bad back because they cant get out of bed in the morning, or does idle itus get you a badge, you know the sort.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Roobster2010 said:


> If you don't mind, could you say what you mean here by 'they'?


people with blue badges


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Savahl said:


> I agree, my nan has a blue badge, she walks with 2 sticks, and can barely get up...she simply cant walk any great distance, around sainsburys with my grandad is about all she can manage these days, and only if shes using the trolly as a zimmer!


My uncle is the same! Yep! he can walk - well, it's more of a shuffle actually but he keeps falling over!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Roobster2010 said:


> If you don't mind, could you say what you mean here by 'they'?


One would assume the blue badge owners!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just another ickle spanner I am going to chuck in the works here! BUT the disabled have been campagning for equal rights within the workplace for some time now! So looking at it from another angle is it fair that an able bodied person has to pay to park whilst working, yet a diabled person can park for free! (yep! know its limited, but someone working part time could be affected by this) Let blue badge holders have spaces specifically allocated by all means! But parking charges should apply just like everyone el;se!


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> people with blue badges


Yes I thought you were making a generalisation.

The op was complaining as an individual as I'm very sure she's not speaking on behalf of a blue badge brigade, therefore I don't understand your point in this instance.

Are you directing your answer to the OP or to people entitled to blue badges as a whole?


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> One would assume the blue badge owners!


 did i say something wrong?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> did i say something wrong?


Nope! course you never!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Roobster2010 said:


> Yes I thought you were making a generalisation.
> 
> The op was complaining as an individual as I'm very sure she's not speaking on behalf of a blue badge brigade, therefore I don't understand your point in this instance.
> 
> Are you directing your answer to the OP or to people entitled to blue badges as a whole?


The thread title was "we" not "I" so i was talking about blue badge owners as a whole.


----------



## Gilly and Jess (Mar 12, 2011)

Elzz said:


> SO CORRECT ME OK AS I REALLY DONT KNOW
> disabled you can get free parking, free car and benefits is that right??
> can i ask if your off with lets say bad back depression and are classed as disabled would you still get these rights??
> honest question as i have NO idea


not necessarily. You have to satisfy certain criteria to get get DLA Help with getting around, you have to have limited mobility and have a genuine need for the help. It's getting tougher to claim now. I had to fight like fury for mine, and I fancy I'm going to have to do it again very soon, since the lovely ESA people have decided I'm fit for work even tho I've proven that I'm not. Someone has decided I can walk for 200 metres or more pain free, and stand or sit for more than an hour, with 3 prolapsed discs in my lumbar spine, crumbling hip joint and sacro-ileac joints. I have a mobility car, and because I get DLA I can use a blue badge.

Depression wouldn't help you get a vehicle, it's down to mobility.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> The thread title was "we" not "I" so i was talking about blue badge owners as a whole.


Oh righto, understood. I was answering the op as an individual as per I understood she was not representative of any group.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> What annoys me is that half the people using these badges are just old rather than young and disabled and the elderly seem to be the ones that abuse the system. Surely the point of Blue Badges is that the disabled person can park nearer the doors and have less distance to walk whereas I often see people sat in the cars. Surely this is abuse of the Blue Badge but what can one do about it? It seems to be the elderly who are quick to part in "parent and child" spaces yet moan if they park in disabled allocated spaces. Isn't it time that the real disabled people get the Blue Badges they deserve and the elderly just accept that arthritis or whatever is just a part of growing old?


Oh I hope you are refused one when you get old. What a ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

And the person sitting in the car could be waiting for a very old disabled relative


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> And the person sitting in the car could be waiting for a very old disabled relative


I dont drive neither does my OH but if we choose 2 i could have my mums registered for me, but yes as you say the disabled person dosnt have to be the driver


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

My dad uses my Grandads if he ever takes him out anywhere, my Grandad is in his 90s and needs a wheelchair now. 

We used my Mother in Laws when we took them on holiday in the summer, it meant we could get to places she couldn't have got to under her own steam (she has cancer) 

Bloody marvellous things  Should it be free parking ? I would say not but it is an additional hassle for someone to find meters etc when getting out and about is already stressful enough.

There are far more wasteful things my taxes are spent on like politicials "lunch" expenses


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> There are far more wasteful things my taxes are spent on like politicials "lunch" expenses


Absolutely! Thats exactly how I feel. I do think the blue badge scheme is terrific for people entitled to it & I've never heard of anyone complain about the £10 charge before.

However the bottom line is, its just another issue which divides people & dulls our view of the bigger picture of the world today.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

AlisonLyn said:


> What annoys me is that half the people using these badges are just old rather than young and disabled and the elderly seem to be the ones that abuse the system. Surely the point of Blue Badges is that the disabled person can park nearer the doors and have less distance to walk whereas I often see people sat in the cars. Surely this is abuse of the Blue Badge but what can one do about it? It seems to be the elderly who are quick to part in "parent and child" spaces yet moan if they park in disabled allocated spaces. Isn't it time that the real disabled people get the Blue Badges they deserve and the elderly just accept that arthritis or whatever is just a part of growing old?


Actually this is untrue.....My dad developed arthritis at the age of 37 because he spent years doing a job of proper graft to raise us kids.....and my son is most certainly not old....He is 16 and was diagnosed with Arthritis when he was 12 when he had ostiomylitis....also an old persons illness i believe not 100% sure but do you realise how debilitating this can be??? obviously not if you're writing stuff like that...my lad needs a hip replacement in 2 years because of it so if even an old person has to 'just accept it'' i think that's pretty naff really....I hope to god you never have to suffer with it.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Actually this is untrue.....My dad developed arthritis at the age of 37 because he spent years doing a job of proper graft to raise us kids.....and my son is most certainly not old....He is 16 and was diagnosed with Arthritis when he was 12 when he had ostiomylitis....also an old persons illness i believe not 100% sure but do you realise how debilitating this can be??? obviously not if you're writing stuff like that...my lad needs a hip replacement in 2 years because of it so if even an old person has to 'just accept it'' i think that's pretty naff really....I hope to god you never have to suffer with it.


it sucks . i have arthritus but am nearly 40 but i dont consider that old age but i certainly feel it and plenty of oap's are much fitter and more active than i am. i dont have a blue badge , i dont drive and walking at that level isnt a problem for me . i have my b/f to push my shopping trolley for me  for some strange reason as soon as i go in the supermarket my hands start to swell and become really really painfull and stay that way for at least an other 48hours . weird eh ?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

natty01 said:


> it sucks . i have arthritus but am nearly 40 but i dont consider that old age but i certainly feel it and plenty of oap's are much fitter and more active than i am. i dont have a blue badge , i dont drive and walking at that level isnt a problem for me . i have my b/f to push my shopping trolley for me  for some strange reason as soon as i go in the supermarket my hands start to swell and become really really painfull and stay that way for at least an other 48hours . weird eh ?


There could be any number of reasons it flares up in certain places have you mentioned that to your doc?
You are not wrong there....some oap's are fitter than me and i run round after everyone else all day lol
It sucks that someone so young has to suffer like you...well anyone really but when you're young i don't suppose you expect to be struck by a progressive illness...my son developed a hip disease when he was a baby which is the cause of his probs but although bad at least we know why he's like it and he has never known any different, i think when you develop something like that in adulthood it can be such a shock from being able to live as a fully able bodied person to struggling in such a short space of time....I'm not belittling my lads pain at all but it's sometimes more difficult for someone who has known an active lifestyle than someone who has never known any different


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

well just remember £10 is cheaper than paying for normal parking so its not the end of the world. 

and i dont mean this in disrespect to any disabled people as my dad has a blue badge and also my sister has 1 for 1 of my nephews. i know for a fact they would pay £10 without putting up a stink as it really isnt much when you think of the benifits you have with it.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gilly and Jess said:


> not necessarily. You have to satisfy certain criteria to get get DLA Help with getting around, you have to have limited mobility and have a genuine need for the help. It's getting tougher to claim now. I had to fight like fury for mine, and I fancy I'm going to have to do it again very soon, since the lovely ESA people have decided I'm fit for work even tho I've proven that I'm not. Someone has decided I can walk for 200 metres or more pain free, and stand or sit for more than an hour, with 3 prolapsed discs in my lumbar spine, crumbling hip joint and sacro-ileac joints. I have a mobility car, and because I get DLA I can use a blue badge.
> 
> Depression wouldn't help you get a vehicle, it's down to mobility.


Maybe it's different here but my friends parents were entitled to one as buses made his depression 'worse' he told then he was becoming agraphobic although he never actually past his tests! So never got one people can play the system if they know how and certain people can get blood out of stones in regards to benefits I know this couple can/have/do


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> Oh I hope you are refused one when you get old. What a ridiculous thing to say.


Hope I don't need one either. Sorry if you think it is ridiculous to give someone a Blue Badge to make their lives easier ie parking nearer to the store entrance and then you can't park there because half a dozen cars are parked in these spaces where the person who is disabled hasn't vacated the cars therefore they could have parked anywhere, but if I was disabled and qualified for a Blue Badge I would respect the rules and not blatantly ignore them which would cause other people needing the space suffering. I don't begrudge anyone having all the help and financial support they need for their disability and certainly do what I can to help others not selfishly flaunt the rules because I can.

If that is a ridiculoous thing to say in your opinion then what can I do? It is my opinion and concern for a disabled person not ridiculous:thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Everyone has the right to their own opinion.....it is the way in which that opinion is put across that could be seen as offensive....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Totally agree whats a tenner every few years?!
> 
> Not only do people with badges get to park closer to the shops they park across double yellow lines ..which can make some towns very dangerous and personally i dont think should be allowed ..the lines are there for a reason!
> 
> People grubmble about paying for badges often get mobility cars paid for etc etc etc what more do people want exactly?


I havent read all 12 pages, so apologies if this has already been said; but mobility cars are not paid for, nor are mobility scooters. The fee is deducted from the DLA if the person decides to go down that route. They are not given on top of the benefit, and can take up a huge percentage of it.

£10 is nothing. People should be thankful they get some bloody assistance tbh.


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Everyone has the right to their own opinion.....it is the way in which that opinion is put across that could be seen as offensive....


It is how it is read more than written because anyone can read something when in a good mood and read it differently to if they read it when in a mood. Perhaps the person was feeling defencive when reading what was writtena dn "felt" it was offensive even if it wasn't?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Please remember folks when thinking about the disabled and who has them and what age they might be and whether or not the disabled person is sitting in the car while someone has nipped in a shop/post office - what ever.

You dont know exactly why they have a badge or what wrong with them and yet againm, people shouldnt judge!!:mad2:


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> There could be any number of reasons it flares up in certain places have you mentioned that to your doc?
> You are not wrong there....some oap's are fitter than me and i run round after everyone else all day lol
> It sucks that someone so young has to suffer like you...well anyone really but when you're young i don't suppose you expect to be struck by a progressive illness...my son developed a hip disease when he was a baby which is the cause of his probs but although bad at least we know why he's like it and he has never known any different, i think when you develop something like that in adulthood it can be such a shock from being able to live as a fully able bodied person to struggling in such a short space of time....I'm not belittling my lads pain at all but it's sometimes more difficult for someone who has known an active lifestyle than someone who has never known any different


i havent , it sounds quite mad dont you think ? . your probably right about the not knowing any different .


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

One thing! To all the disabled folk out there!
Look on the bright side!! YOu COULD get better!

The following link if regarding someone I know - only fleetingly but he is a local lad!

Read it!! T'is interesting reading, and to those of you who don/t want to he is a serving soilder in Afghanistan, he lost his leg and suffered other dreadful injuries! He applied to OUR local council for a Blue badge not once - but three times - and was rejected!!

the reason!!! wait for it!

He COULD get better! what the hell did they expect - him to grow another leg:mad2: :mad2:

I add - there was an absolute uproar in the town - and he has since been issued with one! BUT many people would have given up after the first two or three times!

PERSONALLY! I find this outragous

One-legged soldier denied disabled badge because he might 'get better' - Telegraph


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DT said:


> One thing! To all the disabled folk out there!
> Look on the bright side!! YOu COULD get better!
> 
> The following link if regarding someone I know - only fleetingly but he is a local lad!
> ...


I have heard of quite a few cases of that DT , that the person might get better. Absolutely ridiculous. Shows how the people that award these badges forget to look at the person and their circumstances . You are just an annoying statistic to them.


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Well pointed out DT. Just been out shopping with an elderly friend who is more like 50 and 70+ and she annoyed me when she pointed to a couple walk away from a car parked in a disabled space and displaying a Blue Badge and thn she said "well they don't look disabled do they?" I had to point out that either of them could be waiting for a transplant or had one, they could have all number of issues that would still let them qualify and she shouldn'y judge a book by it's cover.

I wish anyone with a disability all the assistance they need and a hope that they have more good days than bad, I just wish everyone did the same, especially SOME disabled people who abuse the Badge system with no thought for others.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Hope I don't need one either. Sorry if you think it is ridiculous to give someone a Blue Badge to make their lives easier ie parking nearer to the store entrance and then you can't park there because half a dozen cars are parked in these spaces where the person who is disabled hasn't vacated the cars therefore they could have parked anywhere, but if I was disabled and qualified for a Blue Badge I would respect the rules and not blatantly ignore them which would cause other people needing the space suffering. I don't begrudge anyone having all the help and financial support they need for their disability and certainly do what I can to help others not selfishly flaunt the rules because I can.
> 
> If that is a ridiculoous thing to say in your opinion then what can I do? It is my opinion and concern for a disabled person not ridiculous:thumbup:


Can you only see things from one perspective?
What about the person who is sitting in the car being a person who has transported the disabled person, perfectly able bodied but acting as taxi for some elderly relative that wants to stay as independent and active as possible.
Surely they shouldn't have to move from the disabled spot, leaving the elderly/disabled person having to wait for them to collect the car while they stand in the cold and/or rain?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> Can you only see things from one perspective?
> What about the person who is sitting in the car being a person who has transported the disabled person, perfectly able bodied but acting as taxi for some elderly relative that wants to stay as independent and active as possible.
> Surely they shouldn't have to move from the disabled spot, leaving the elderly/disabled person having to wait for them to collect the car while they stand in the cold and/or rain?


Excuse me Jenny, But isn't that what drop off and pick up points are for? These are normally located right outside the shop door


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

DT said:


> Excuse me Jenny, But isn't that what drop off and pick up points are for? These are normally located right outside the shop door


i thought they were for folk who were being driven to and/or picked up but the driver and car weren't hanging around (taxi's, and other normal members of the public, for instance).

either way, it's up to the bluebadger to decide how to use them surely? maybe the droppee isn't stable or confident enough to be left alone while the car is being parked? especially in charge of what could be a full shop and a potentially rolling trolley, while the driver goes and gets the car?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

DT said:


> Excuse me Jenny, But isn't that what drop off and pick up points are for? These are normally located right outside the shop door


But that's just in a very few circumstances such as supermarkets. This is what I'm saying, there are all sorts of reasons or scenarios.
How can you judge by just a passing glance?
Most people have to have a very good reason to get one of these badges, 
How do we know and how can we judge?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

owieprone said:


> i thought they were for folk who were being driven to and/or picked up but the driver and car weren't hanging around (taxi's, and other normal members of the public, for instance).
> 
> either way, it's up to the bluebadger to decide how to use them surely? maybe the droppee isn't stable or confident enough to be left alone while the car is being parked? especially in charge of what could be a full shop and a potentially rolling trolley, while the driver goes and gets the car?


Yes! I think that is their purpose Qwieprone , but the person driving could drop then off, park in a nirmal space and then pick them up again when they have finished, There are not many people without mobile phones these days!
But then i guess that perhaps the true point of this thread is actaully having to pay to park


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Not judging the situation as every case is different but if a disabled person is dropped off to do a shop *by themselves*, surely they are fit enough to walk back to a non disabled parking bay?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Not judging the situation as every case is different but if a disabled person is dropped off to do a shop *by themselves*, surely they are fit enough to walk back to a non disabled parking bay?


I would imagine that in a lot of cases, the act of shopping would/could exhaust some, particularly the elderly.
Again, I don't think anyone but the person or their carer can really judge


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

DT said:


> Yes! I think that is their purpose Qwieprone , but the person driving could drop then off, park in a nirmal space and then pick them up again when they have finished, There are not many people without mobile phones these days!
> But then i guess that perhaps the true point of this thread is actaully having to pay to park


BUT that doesn't detract from my point.. you can't judge how confident or able the person being driven is... they may not want to be left alone or be capable of being left alone.. why should they have to 'suffer' just cos the person driving them isn't disabled?

also... no everyone is capable of understanding how to use basic mobile phones let alone funcy new ones today. my mum has trouble with hers and it's a super basic nokia that only phones and texts.. she can't text at all only phone... my gran would never have been able to comprehend how to use one let alone be capable enough of standing at the side of the road while i parked the car (dementia, but looked completely fine, even before dementia she couldn't even understand how to use our old video machine all she had to do was press play! ).

just like you can't judge if a person is disabled simply by looking, you can't judge if they are capable of doing what you think is common sense and an easy option.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> I would imagine that in a lot of cases, the act of shopping would/could exhaust some, particularly the elderly.
> Again, I don't think anyone but the person or their carer can really judge


Yes you're right. I can imagine though, that it is frustrating for a disabled person trying to find a parking space when there are people parked up waiting in them. But perhaps not as frustrating as non-disabled people parked up in them!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Its not really all about distance. Disabled spaces are wider so that people with restricted mobility can get in and out easier, while they are at it why not make them closer and make life easier.

Jesus peeps, it's not exactly a bloody picnic being disabled, why begrudge their life being made a bit easier 

I am not disabled and can walk the entire length of the car park very easily, happy to do that if it makes some poor old person, or young person with illness or disabilities life easier.

F ME when did people get so bloody selfish


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Yes you're right. I can imagine though, that it is frustrating for a disabled person trying to find a parking space when there are people parked up waiting in them. But perhaps not as frustrating as non-disabled people parked up in them!!!


Oh yes I understand that, I get bloody fuming if I see someone pull up jump out of the car pop in a shop then 10 mins later come back out with their shopping 
I used to be annoyed by people sitting in cars in disabled bays until my mother became very old but still wanted some independence, I myself have sat in disabled bays waiting for her at shops and doctors surgeries.
I wouldn't know how long she was going to be therefore was not willing to put her at risk or the discomfort of waiting for me.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

JennyClifford said:


> I would imagine that in a lot of cases, the act of shopping would/could exhaust some, particularly the elderly.
> Again, I don't think anyone but the person or their carer can really judge


also the disabled scooters with baskets on the front are widely used for disabled people now in order for them to have the independece to do shopping by themselves I think it's a great idea....they can park in front of the shop...in a disabled space....use the battery operated disabled scooter and even get assisted by the assistants ...hey guys...anyone would think disabled people where actually being accepted .....good isn't it:thumbup:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

owieprone said:


> BUT that doesn't detract from my point.. you can't judge how confident or able the person being driven is... they may not want to be left alone or be capable of being left alone.. why should they have to 'suffer' just cos the person driving them isn't disabled?
> 
> also... no everyone is capable of understanding how to use basic mobile phones let alone funcy new ones today. my mum has trouble with hers and it's a super basic nokia that only phones and texts.. she can't text at all only phone... my gran would never have been able to comprehend how to use one let alone be capable enough of standing at the side of the road while i parked the car (dementia, but looked completely fine, even before dementia she couldn't even understand how to use our old video machine all she had to do was press play! ).
> 
> just like you can't judge if a person is disabled simply by looking, you can't judge if they are capable of doing what you think is common sense and an easy option.


I take my uncle to the hosptial every other week, he suffered a stroke a couple or years back, he's in his eighties and his health is not as it was - certainly his mobility! Our hospital is only a small hospital admittibly , but I drop him as the door, then go and park, paying the £1.50 for an hour, which he always insists on paying! I then walk him down to the approriate clinic room, and sit with him, if he is going to be a long time I will leave him and go get a coffee of whatever, I then go back and collect him and walk him back to the car! If we have gone over the hour I will also go back to the car and put in an additional £1.50

He doesn't have a blue badge! maybe he should have!
but where there's a will there's a way! And there is NO such work as can't
The one thing that DOES annoy me out of this is that I OR HE does have to pay the carparking fees YET as others have said there are many folk occupying the disable bays and running around like spring chickens!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

i totally agree the need for disabled parking areas but dont agree they should necessarily have free parking,i think having to pay a nominal fee for these badges might help clamp down on the abusers of the system,although i doubt it,i know a couple who will nominated a driver when the person wants their car taxed and give the money to them but not the full price so they all click,mind they know every fiddle in the book,but that aside if its paid parking then everyone one should pay,disabled parking is about easy access not free


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> Can you only see things from one perspective?
> What about the person who is sitting in the car being a person who has transported the disabled person, perfectly able bodied but acting as taxi for some elderly relative that wants to stay as independent and active as possible.
> Surely they shouldn't have to move from the disabled spot, leaving the elderly/disabled person having to wait for them to collect the car while they stand in the cold and/or rain?


No I can see both perspectives but in the situations I know of it was the DISABLED PERSON not leaving the car therefore not needing a disabled space. I have explained that already:mad2: Perhaps you are not seeing more than one perspective or reading posts properly? Don't try and imply I am anti-disabled because I AM disabled so know how it feels! I use a mobility scooter and have a carer oh and a Blue Badge (just haven't mentioned it because I don't think it relevent before) . It ticks me off when non-disabled people park in disabled spaces as much as when parent and child spaces are used by disabled people as an "overflow space"; it all comes down to consideration and respect as I have previously said!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> No I can see both perspectives but in the situations I know of it was the DISABLED PERSON not leaving the car therefore not needing a disabled space. I have explained that already:mad2: Perhaps you are not seeing more than one perspective or reading posts properly? Don't try and imply I am anti-disabled because I AM disabled so know how it feels!


Just trying to have a conversation here


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> Just trying to have a conversation here


Hey steady on, we have even liked the same posts too, getting friendly now look. So was I hence the smilies btw


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

DT said:


> I take my uncle to the hosptial every other week, he suffered a stroke a couple or years back, he's in his eighties and his health is not as it was - certainly his mobility! Our hospital is only a small hospital admittibly , but I drop him as the door, then go and park, paying the £1.50 for an hour, which he always insists on paying! I then walk him down to the approriate clinic room, and sit with him, if he is going to be a long time I will leave him and go get a coffee of whatever, I then go back and collect him and walk him back to the car! If we have gone over the hour I will also go back to the car and put in an additional £1.50
> 
> He doesn't have a blue badge! maybe he should have!
> but where there's a will there's a way! And there is NO such work as can't
> The one thing that DOES annoy me out of this is that I OR HE does have to pay the carparking fees YET as others have said there are many folk occupying the disable bays and running around like spring chickens!


not sure if you're agreeing with me there or not?

are you saying that everyone can do what your uncle can or one of those folk who's just as dogged now as he was when he was able?


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Do you know what? if you have a disabled badge you are on disability allowance.....or meant to be, which i have been on due to hubby and is a fair amount! Do you know how many people claim for the badges that arent disabled?? If you had to pay for them it might stop people trying to get one they arent entitled to. Also, really?? you really think that you are entitled to it free??? The privaladges you get from it is alot more than anyone else! I think thats very cheap of you guys to moan about that!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> also the disabled scooters with baskets on the front are widely used for disabled people now in order for them to have the independece to do shopping by themselves I think it's a great idea....they can park in front of the shop...in a disabled space....use the battery operated disabled scooter and even get assisted by the assistants ...hey guys...anyone would think disabled people where actually being accepted .....good isn't it:thumbup:


If i do my weekly shop by actually going into a supermarket i use there disabled scooters, i never thought id have to use one but needs must , they are a godsend yeh i dont go without hubby but it still gives me my independance, at 42 i never wanted to be in the situation i am now but it happens and if there is anything that i can get i will do if it means giving me a bit more of my life back without having to ask my husband all the time


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

owieprone said:


> not sure if you're agreeing with me there or not?
> 
> are you saying that everyone can do what your uncle can or one of those folk who's just as dogged now as he was when he was able?


Nope! what I am saying is that there are a lot of Blue Badge owners that are capable of doing more then they do! OK the blue badges (so I am told) are not so easy to come by as they once were!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

You don't have to be on disability living allowance to have a blue badge. The criteria is how far you can walk among other things.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

DT said:


> Nope! what I am saying is that there are a lot of Blue Badge owners that are capable of doing more then they do! OK the blue badges (so I am told) are not so easy to come by as they once were!


aye very true.

we def aren't the ones to judge who that is.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

owieprone said:


> aye very true.
> 
> we def aren't the ones to judge who that is.


Maybe not but back to the original thread topic
And do I think Blue Badge#s should be paid for? *You bet I do!*

Aad should blue badge owners have to pay for parking in disabled bays? * To right they should!*


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

We once got screamed at by a mum with a child for parking in a parent and child bay. Thing is, we had my OH's elderly dad in the car and he needed to nip to the loo and he can't walk far at all, and would have got lost had my OH not parked up and walked him in. These were the closest available bays. 

The mum was downright nasty, and looked him up and down and said 'looks like he needs a disabled badge'  

Shame people can't use their common sense when it comes to parking, in all cases


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

bearcub said:


> We once got screamed at by a mum with a child for parking in a parent and child bay. Thing is, we had my OH's elderly dad in the car and he needed to nip to the loo and he can't walk far at all, and would have got lost had my OH not parked up and walked him in. These were the closest available bays.
> 
> The mum was downright nasty, and looked him up and down and said 'looks like he needs a disabled badge'
> 
> Shame people can't use their common sense when it comes to parking, in all cases


now don't even get me started on the mother and baby spaces!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

DT said:


> Maybe not but back to the original thread topic
> And do I think Blue Badge#s should be paid for? *You bet I do!*
> 
> Aad should blue badge owners have to pay for parking in disabled bays? * To right they should!*


Yes Yes, lets hit the weak and old of society, it's all their fault that this country is in the state it's in.
They should be able to survive on their pittance, and pay for stuff just like the rest of us.
:nonod::nonod:

I despair of our society, or what's left of it


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Bastards!! My Mum has a blue badge and had to pay for parking in a car park in Swansea and we get free bus passes in Wales for disabled people. It's so wrong!!


WHY is it wrong?  and why should having a blue badge mean you automatically get free parking? it's designed to ensure that you don't have to walk as far as able bodied people - not to get free parking - some locations do offer free parking but I would NEVER consider it a right of being a blue badge holder.

Swansea Council staff have to pay for their workplace parking permits even if they are a blue badge holder.



Clare7435 said:


> Yeh I heard something bout this my dad was telling me, but then he said 10 quid a year isn't that bad when it means he don't have to walk miles to get where he's going and he must save probably double that in a week anyway so if you think about it it isn't that bad x


It's going up to £10 every three years - that's just over £3 a year for the much needed privileges it offers - I only paid £2 for my first one, but certainly won't begrudge paying £10. (and wouldn't begrudge paying £10 a year - it costs more than that to administer it).

I've had mine since May this year and can honestly say it has genuinely changed my life - I don't regard it as a right and would far sooner not be suffering the agony I am currently facing on a daily basis 

Any cost iis quickly offset by a single trip into Wales over the Severn Bridge - and to be able to go out shopping without that old knot of fear forming in my stomach every time is worth every single penny IMHO.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DT said:


> now don't even get me started on the mother and baby spaces!


Oh go on, we haven't had a ding dong for ages 

Mother and Baby spaces - the pros

Your car doesn't get dinked because a small person threw their door open a bit wide or a poor Mum trying to negotiate a baby car seat doesn't take a lump out your shiny paintwork.

Children aren't having to negotiate their way down very dangerous rows of cars where a person can't see them when they are reversing and could easily run them over.

On a sympathetic note, pregnancy is no friggin picnic so again why make life harder for someone who is struggling a bit maybe with mobility issues (i suffered SPD during both mine, google it, it's no fun but onlookers wouldn't have known i was suffering)

Selfishly i often have more than 1 or 2 small people in tow so getting them in the shop quickly and safely is a priority for me.

The Cons -

You have to walk a few yards further to do your shopping :scared: Oh my Goodness DT !!!!!! How terrible for you    Did your legs drop off recently ????


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Do you know what? if you have a disabled badge you are on disability allowance.....or meant to be, which i have been on due to hubby and is a fair amount! Do you know how many people claim for the badges that arent disabled?? If you had to pay for them it might stop people trying to get one they arent entitled to. Also, really?? you really think that you are entitled to it free??? The privaladges you get from it is alot more than anyone else! I think thats very cheap of you guys to moan about that!


Why is someone MEANT to be on a disability allowance? I'm not and have never claimed any such allowance (although am looking into it now). I am working so wouldn't be eligible for the majority of allowances.

I hardly think £10 would deter those not eligble - and also curious exactly how they get them unless they have a GP well in their pocket


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> Yes Yes, lets hit the weak and old of society, it's all their fault that this country is in the state it's in.
> They should be able to survive on their pittance, and pay for stuff just like the rest of us.
> :nonod::nonod:
> 
> I despair of our society, or what's left of it


I agree in part, but £10 isn't much for a year or whatever; actually don't the blue badges last for a few years at a time so it would work out at about £2.50 a year, compared to the normal parking charges that everyone except disabled blue badge holders have to pay, even those on low income or Income Support? I know for a fact there are many people who are on much less money a month on Jobseekers or Income Support than some people on disabled money; pensioners particularly and they have often fought for our freedom or struggled throguh war for us so deserve much better than they get.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I use the mother and children spaces whenever there's one available. For 2 reasons. 
1. I have a young child who needs watching like a hawk and
2. I walk with a stick and need to swing the door right open so I can drag my ass out of the seat without having to resort to shimmying along the next car.

I have applied for dla as I was advised to as my health will deteriorate and its bad enough now. I'm not expecting to get it and I certainly am not expecting a blue badge to fall in my lap for £10.

I shop in Sainsburys and most of the mother/child spaces there are located alongside the normal spaced rows, with the exception of a small line of them outside the shop with the disabled spaces. Sainsburys have introduced fines for people not using the spaces as per instructed but I have yet to see them enforced.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

This is an amazing thread - almost good enough to print off for bed time reading!

It has made me think through a lot of things too. 

Mother and baby spaces - I like them - they are very convenient - Tesco do the best ones (IMO) - nice and big spaces and at our Tesco they have a selection of baby and toddler trolleys nearby - very handy!

Blue badge - £10 is a nominal charge for the benefits this badge gives those that need it. Unfortunately most people are feeling the pinch financially and the Local Authorities are doing all they can to make massive savings - and that £10 believe me if that is all you are hit with -you are doing well!

Disabled people paying for parking? In some ways I think well why not because everyone else does and it does creat equality. However I wonder how practical it would be. I mean the purpose of disabled parking bays are for the convenience as well as the extra space. Now if they had to pay for parking it would mean walking to a meter and then walking back to car again.

So really I guess I am sitting on the fence.

personally I am not a fan of shopping centres much anymore - cannot stand all the [email protected] shops!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

AlisonLyn said:


> I agree in part, but £10 isn't much for a year or whatever; actually don't the blue badges last for a few years at a time so it would work out at about £2.50 a year, compared to the normal parking charges that everyone except disabled blue badge holders have to pay, even those on low income or Income Support? I know for a fact there are many people who are on much less money a month on Jobseekers or Income Support than some people on disabled money; pensioners particularly and they have often fought for our freedom or struggled throguh war for us so deserve much better than they get.


The badge is valid for three years - so £3.33 a year.

The Blue badge affords free travel across both Severn Bridges - that's £5.70 saved in a single trip - more than the annual cost of the bridge.

If some travels to London for a £10 annual registration, they are exempt from the Congestion charge if they are a blue badge holder.

If someone gets the higher rate of Mobility Allowance - they get free travel on the Toll Road and also the disabled persons railcard which gives heavily discounted train travel.

A LOT (not all) places give free parking to blue badge holders (some are reserved only for residents of that county or for tax-exempt vehicles) - but I know for a fact I've saved far more than £10 outlay in parking fees in just 6 months, and I rarely go to places where you need to pay for parking.

Any costs associated with obtaining the blue badge are invariably quickly offset just by going out once or twice - and as the badge is to enhance people's ability to get around through better parking arrangements, from that angle - it's achieved it's objective and worth far more than a few measly quid


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Maths never was my strong point. Would we have to go to London for it instead of renewing like we do now? I apply for my renewal in Eastleigh; don't fancy a long drive to London in fact wouldn't be able to do it. 

We have shown it for free passage across the Severn Bridge twice so saved £15 this year alone.

Lavenderb, If you have kids and a blue badge then obviously you are entitled to use either parent/child or disabled so wasn't having a go at you when I said about those disabled people who use them wrongly. My neice sometimes takes me shopping and she has kids so we park in either but get comments whichever we use. Perhaps some people are just too nosey or feel they have the right to abuse when they don't know the facts (those demanding to know why we are parking in disabled spaces with kids I mean)


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

JennyClifford said:


> Yes Yes, lets hit the weak and old of society, it's all their fault that this country is in the state it's in.
> They should be able to survive on their pittance, and pay for stuff just like the rest of us.
> :nonod::nonod:
> 
> I despair of our society, or what's left of it


Excuse me! BUT! I never said that! suggest you check ALL my posts - maybe you will find I am an ambassador for the elderly! And how do you know I am NOT surviving on a pittance? I have seem some terrible sights im my life! In this world there is always someone worse off then you !


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> This is an amazing thread - almost good enough to print off for bed time reading!
> 
> It has made me think through a lot of things too.
> 
> ...


Awh! the mother and baby spaces! you know what that means REALLY - larger spaces to cater for doors to open without danger of damaging the car next to it! EVERYONE should have a decent width to park their car in without fear off coming out of the store to find door dings in their car from the old ' nail' parked next to it! If I had my way supermarkets would be sued for damaged occured to cars whilst parking in the - less then adeqaute parking spaces!
DT


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

AlisonLyn said:


> Maths never was my strong point. Would we have to go to London for it instead of renewing like we do now? I apply for my renewal in Eastleigh; don't fancy a long drive to London in fact wouldn't be able to do it.
> 
> We have shown it for free passage across the Severn Bridge twice so saved £15 this year alone.
> 
> Lavenderb, If you have kids and a blue badge then obviously you are entitled to use either parent/child or disabled so wasn't having a go at you when I said about those disabled people who use them wrongly. My neice sometimes takes me shopping and she has kids so we park in either but get comments whichever we use. Perhaps some people are just too nosey or feel they have the right to abuse when they don't know the facts (those demanding to know why we are parking in disabled spaces with kids I mean)


Not as far as I know - it will still be done through your local council 

The Severn Bridge crossing is a HUGE (and I have to say somewhat unexpected) benefit of the badge - just a single crossing a year more than covers the £10 for three years spent to get the badge - and for anyone needing to drive within the congestion zone - there are HUGE savings to be made.

And lets be honest - for every car-park that does charge - there are those that give blue badge holders free parking - so it's swings and roundabouts and ultimately, if you use it to enable you to get out and about where it was difficult before, overall, you will be saving money and your sanity at no longer being virtually housebound.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DT said:


> Awh! the mother and baby spaces! you know what that means REALLY - larger spaces to cater for doors to open without danger of damaging the car next to it! EVERYONE should have a decent width to park their car in without fear off coming out of the store to find door dings in their car from the old ' nail' parked next to it! If I had my way supermarkets would be sued for damaged occured to cars whilst parking in the - less then adeqaute parking spaces!
> DT


larger spaces - also making it safer when getting ones cherubs in and out of the car!

When I am on my own when shopping thus not being able to park in the mother and baby space I park well away from the shop in spaces that not many people are parked in which will hopefully reduce the risk of my lovely motor being dinged by some numpty!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> larger spaces - also making it safer when getting ones cherubs in and out of the car!
> 
> When I am on my own when shopping thus not being able to park in the mother and baby space I park well away from the shop in spaces that not many people are parked in which will hopefully reduce the risk of my lovely motor being dinged by some numpty!


In our waitrose they have just moved the mother and baby spaces - as they have the disabled - the disabled are nearer to the store then the Mother and Baby, Sainsbury's have done the same, Morrisons still have the mother and baby nearer the door then the disabled - but I seldom shop there anyway! Aldi is rubbish - there spaces the smallest and they only have one mother and baby space!!
BUT sersiouly = ALL supermarket spaces should be wider!

Erm wonder could I bring a discrimination case should my motpr be damaged!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I get high rate on both care and mobility the only things i get are the disabled rail card which i pay £18 a yr for which i dont mind at all altho it has hardly been used in past yr i think twice 
Also my bus pass which if they brought in a admin fee i wouldnt think twice about not paying it 
We could get a car but chose not to at moment so dont have a blue badge 
My claim has just been put in for its 2 yr renewal i have no idea if i will recive it again , but if we do then yes my OH will learn to drive and yes we will get a car and a blue badge as ive said before i dont mind paying admin charges or even paying to park in places


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DT said:


> Awh! the mother and baby spaces! you know what that means REALLY - larger spaces to cater for doors to open without danger of damaging the car next to it! EVERYONE should have a decent width to park their car in without fear off coming out of the store to find door dings in their car from the old ' nail' parked next to it! If I had my way supermarkets would be sued for damaged occured to cars whilst parking in the - less then adeqaute parking spaces!
> DT


Ummmm well maybe the people who can not park in the bays without being dinked...maybe they should have bay parking lessons...:yesnod: 
While i agree some spaces seem smaller than others and there should be a couple of extra inches mother and baby spaces are there for a reason.
Like i said i think parents should have the chance to purchase a badge to stick on the window allowing people with babies etc to park in them..and people who just use them because they are too feckin lazy should be fined!
Many, many times i have had to struggle across carparks with a double buggy loaded with shopping because some selfish penis has decided they have to park their workvan close to the shops or a mother with teenagers has decided to take the space :mad2:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Ummmm well maybe the people who can not park in the bays without being dinked...maybe they should have bay parking lessons...:yesnod:
> While i agree some spaces seem smaller than others and there should be a couple of extra inches mother and baby spaces are there for a reason.
> Like i said i think parents should have the chance to purchase a badge to stick on the window allowing people with babies etc to park in them..and people who just use them because they are too feckin lazy should be fined!
> Many, many times i have had to struggle across carparks with a double buggy loaded with shopping because some selfish penis has decided they have to park their workvan close to the shops or a mother with teenagers has decided to take the space :mad2:


Well I can park, and reverse park on a sixpence and am ALWAY spot on in the middle of the bay! But you can bet some numpty still can't get into the bay right! and why are there so many idiots that can only drive in? We had side steps fiited to one of our vehicles - so smaller cars catch the step first rather then the door!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Ummmm well maybe the people who can not park in the bays without being dinked...maybe they should have bay parking lessons...:yesnod:
> d2:


And by dinks, or dings I mean car door dings whereby they sling the car door back and catch my door!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Ummmm well maybe the people who can not park in the bays without being dinked...maybe they should have bay parking lessons...:yesnod:
> While i agree some spaces seem smaller than others and there should be a couple of extra inches mother and baby spaces are there for a reason.
> Like i said i think parents should have the chance to purchase a badge to stick on the window allowing people with babies etc to park in them..and people who just use them because they are too feckin lazy should be fined!
> Many, many times i have had to struggle across carparks with a double buggy loaded with shopping because some selfish penis has decided they have to park their workvan close to the shops or a mother with teenagers has decided to take the space :mad2:


I can park perfectly well thank you! However many people cannot - and therefore as in my previous post I will park where most dont to avoid dings lol


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DT said:


> Well I can park, and reverse park on a sixpence and am ALWAY spot on in the middle of the bay! But you can bet some numpty still can't get into the bay right! and why are there so many idiots that can only drive in? We had side steps fiited to one of our vehicles - so smaller cars catch the step first rather then the door!


P1sses me off when folk just drive on and dont make an effort to reverse and park straight :mad2:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> I can park perfectly well thank you! However many people cannot - and therefore as in my previous post I will park where most dont to avoid dings lol


Me too! am fanatical about it!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DT said:


> And by dinks, or dings I mean car door dings whereby they sling the car door back and catch my door!





gorgeous said:


> I can park perfectly well thank you! However many people cannot - and therefore as in my previous post I will park where most dont to avoid dings lol


Im not saying either of you cant park...but maybe, just maybe these dinks happen because someone who doesnt need a mother and baby space has teken them thus leaving a mother to manouver 2, maybe three kids out the car with little space


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Im not saying either of you cant park...but maybe, just maybe these dinks happen because someone who doesnt need a mother and baby space has teken them thus leaving a mother to manouver 2, maybe three kids out the car with little space


maybe! but I have also witnessed with my very own eyes the parking ability of some of the general public! and quite frankly it was shocking!

when I lived in London I decided to go to Selbourne Walk shopping centre in Walthamstow. The parking was in the form of a multi storey car park. Well I never! I drove in and well it was carnage! people scraping their cars on columns, mis judging spaces as they drove in taking out chunks of theirs and others bumpers!

I drove straight out again!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Im not saying either of you cant park...but maybe, just maybe these dinks happen because someone who doesnt need a mother and baby space has teken them thus leaving a mother to manouver 2, maybe three kids out the car with little space


Nope ! the spaces in *most* supermarket car parks and not wide enough to cater for one of the doors too be fully opened! Our watrose is an exception - as is our sainsburys and co-op But the morrisons and the aldi I'd defy anyone to open their door fully, even if correctly parked, and not ding the one next to them!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> maybe! but I have also witnessed with my very own eyes the parking ability of some of the general public! and quite frankly it was shocking!
> 
> when I lived in London I decided to go to Selbourne Walk shopping centre in Walthamstow. The parking was in the form of a multi storey car park. Well I never! I drove in and well it was carnage! people scraping their cars on columns, mis judging spaces as they drove in taking out chunks of theirs and others bumpers!
> 
> I drove straight out again!


Some people i think drive with their bloody eyes closed!



DT said:


> Nope ! the spaces in *most* supermarket car parks and not wide enough to cater for one of the doors too be fully opened! Our watrose is an exception - as is our sainsburys and co-op But the morrisons and the aldi I'd defy anyone to open their door fully, even if correctly parked, and not ding the one next to them!


Its almodt impossible to get 2 car seats out a car in a normal bay nomatter where it is.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Some people i think drive with their bloody eyes closed!
> 
> Its almodt impossible to get 2 car seats out a car in a normal bay nomatter where it is.


Don;t understand what you are saying here? do you mean it is near on impossible to get two child seats out of cars, or the two people in the rear seats of a two door car?
Because whichever! Proves my point - the majprity of parking spaces are two narrow!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I once parked up and did my shop in Tescos, and when I returned, a massive 4x4 had parked about an inch from the drivers side, so I had to get in the passenger side and sort of 'shimmy' over :lol:

I did not enjoy manouvering my bum over the handbrake  :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Some people i think drive with their bloody eyes closed!
> 
> Its almodt impossible to get 2 car seats out a car in a normal bay nomatter where it is.


I went in a Multi when i had number 2 in a carseat. No parent spaces so had to go for a normal one, when i got back someone had parked so close to mine i literally couldn't get her in the car. Had to leave her outside the car while i reversed so i could get her in


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

bearcub said:


> I once parked up and did my shop in Tescos, and when I returned, a massive 4x4 had parked about an inch from the drivers side, so I had to get in the passenger side and sort of 'shimmy' over :lol:
> 
> I did not enjoy manouvering my bum over the handbrake  :lol:


I have done that!

Once had to get in through my boot!

that must have been a site!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DT said:


> Don;t understand what you are saying here? do you mean it is near on impossible to get two child seats out of cars, or the two people in the rear seats of a two door car?
> Because whichever! Proves my point - the majprity of parking spaces are two narrow!


A human can obviously get in either a front or back seat by by bending onto the car iygwim but a car seat is obviously solid so you need to open the door wide enough for it to go though..yes they are too small in most supermarkets but its not that much of a big deal to get in and out of the car.


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

bearcub said:


> I once parked up and did my shop in Tescos, and when I returned, a massive 4x4 had parked about an inch from the drivers side, so I had to get in the passenger side and sort of 'shimmy' over :lol:
> 
> I did not enjoy manouvering my bum over the handbrake  :lol:


Ouch painful. It was probably a bloke (time to pick on someone else now lol) driving with his d**k not his brain


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I went in a Multi when i had number 2 in a carseat. No parent spaces so had to go for a normal one, when i got back someone had parked so close to mine i literally couldn't get her in the car. Had to leave her outside the car while i reversed so i could get her in


I thought that said 'I had *a* number two in a car seat!!!!!!!!' :scared: :scared: :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I went in a Multi when i had number 2 in a carseat. No parent spaces so had to go for a normal one, when i got back someone had parked so close to mine i literally couldn't get her in the car. Had to leave her outside the car while i reversed so i could get her in


Its sooo dangerous! i would have put the baby seat in the boot lol...while i reversed anyway!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Its sooo dangerous! i would have put the baby seat in the boot lol


too sleep deprived to engage brain


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> maybe! but I have also witnessed with my very own eyes the parking ability of some of the general public! and quite frankly it was shocking!


Tell me - I was sitting in my car in a Comet car park (pre blue badge days) and the chap next to me was reversing out of his space - I knew before it happened he was going to hit me - it was like watching it happening to someone else and being powerless to do anything about it 

Caused a few hundred quid of damage - luckily he was a decent chap and paid up - and as I happened to trade the car in not long after that - the garage did the repair for half the price so he got half his money back 

But yes - these experiences do make you slightly nervous.

I popped into one of these 'cheap' chain stores a few weeks ago for a nosy - the 4 disabled places had been converted from three normal spaces and therefore were narrower than the normal spaces - how in gods name anyone would get out of the car with a wheelchair I don't know - I did point it out - but I doubt anyone will take any notice


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> too sleep deprived to engage brain


Been there :lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

harley bear said:


> A human can obviously get in either a front or back seat by by bending onto the car iygwim but a car seat is obviously solid so you need to open the door wide enough for it to go though..yes they are too small in most supermarkets but its not that much of a big deal to get in and out of the car.


Do you have to take the kiddy seats out then? Ours were fixed! 
and nope! don't agree with you! If I am paying for a parking bay, have parked correctly and then some muppet comes next to me and dings my door tying to get their baby seat, shopping bag or whatever god else out and I see em they are going to get a gobful from me!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Been there :lol:


Must have stood there a full 10 minutes trying to work out how to squeeze her down the side. I tried to get in carrying her but couldn't turn round, hold her and support myself at the same time. Nightmare !!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DT said:


> Do you have to take the kiddy seats out then? Ours were fixed!
> and nope! don't agree with you! If I am paying for a parking bay, have parked correctly and then some muppet comes next to me and dings my door tying to get their baby seat, shopping bag or whatever god else out and I see em they are going to get a gobful from me!


Baby seats can be taken out and fitted to a chassis.

No doubt at all someone would get a gobfull of you dt.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> In our waitrose they have just moved the mother and baby spaces - as they have the disabled - the disabled are nearer to the store then the Mother and Baby, Sainsbury's have done the same, Morrisons still have the mother and baby nearer the door then the disabled - but I seldom shop there anyway! Aldi is rubbish - there spaces the smallest and they only have one mother and baby space!!
> BUT sersiouly = ALL supermarket spaces should be wider!
> 
> Erm wonder could I bring a discrimination case should my motpr be damaged!


I remember teaching my kids not to fling the car doors opened.:thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Must have stood there a full 10 minutes trying to work out how to squeeze her down the side. I tried to get in carrying her but couldn't turn round, hold her and support myself at the same time. Nightmare !!


Lol the thing is tho when you are that shattered your brain dond engage properly does it?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Baby seats can be taken out and fitted to a chassis.
> 
> No doubt at all someone would get a gobfull of you dt.


Well I can 100% say that I have never ever ever caught another car door with my door EVER, even if I have returned to my car to find a newly parked car just inches away from mine then I will get in to other side!
I just expect the same curtosiy from others! Don't think that is too much to ask! I do think that some of the problem could be that many folk now have company cars or works vans and do not look after then quite as much as some do!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Lol the thing is tho when you are that shattered your brain dond engage properly does it?


It's never really recoverred


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> I remember teaching my kids not to fling the car doors opened.:thumbup:


I make my grandkids wait and I go around to them HM


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Another thing that rattles my cage in Supermarket car parks IS people whom do not put their trollies away properly! And just leave em cos they are too lazy to walk a few yards!

Then in windy weather these trolleys move on their own ! And cause damage to parked cars - not to mention a liability!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> I make my grandkids wait and I go around to them HM


Ye thats what i always did with mine and made them aware when they were getting out why i was doing it and when they were very small child locks were on and even younger they were in baby seats, i an never remember parking without the "luxury" of mother and child parking spaces ever been a problem, but then again we wernt used to them so never thought about it.

I do wonder when are you not allowed in them anymore how old do the children have to be before you are licked out of em, because i went to to my local tesco one night at about half past 9 one night all m and baby spaces were empty so i parked in one and i was told off she asked me if i had children and i replied "yes thankyou as it happens i do i have 2" just wondering as they were at the time age 18 and 21 do you think i would have qualified for one?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Ye thats what i always did with mine and made them aware when they were getting out why i was doing it and when they were very small child locks were on and even younger they were in baby seats, i an never remember parking without the "luxury" of mother and child parking spaces ever been a problem, but then again we wernt used to them so never thought about it.
> 
> I do wonder when are you not allowed in them anymore how old do the children have to be before you are licked out of em, because i went to to my local tesco one night at about half past 9 one night all m and baby spaces were empty so i parked in one and i was told off she asked me if i had children and i replied "yes thankyou as it happens i do i have 2" just wondering as they were at the time age 18 and 21 do you think i would have qualified for one?


Yep! we never had the luxury of mother and child spaces either, and like you never missed them as to we had never heard of em! Proberly folk were more respectful of other peoples property the HM


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Ye thats what i always did with mine and made them aware when they were getting out why i was doing it and when they were very small child locks were on and even younger they were in baby seats, i an never remember parking without the "luxury" of mother and child parking spaces ever been a problem, but then again we wernt used to them so never thought about it.
> 
> I do wonder when are you not allowed in them anymore how old do the children have to be before you are *licked out of em*, because i went to to my local tesco one night at about half past 9 one night all m and baby spaces were empty so i parked in one and i was told off she asked me if i had children and i replied "yes thankyou as it happens i do i have 2" just wondering as they were at the time age 18 and 21 do you think i would have qualified for one?


what sort of car parks do you park in


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Lavenderb said:


> what sort of car parks do you park in


 now that would be telling.............trust you.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

When I was a kid my Mother never had a car! She used to walk in to Town once a week - with two kids nad her shopping basket.

She first went to Nat west to get her house keeping.

Then to the green grocers for fruit and veg.

To butchers for meat!

Bakers for bread


And then Sainsburys for other stuff.

Never did we have chicken nuggets, or pizza!

All proper meals!

And me Mum never had automatic washing machine!

We don't know how lucky we are do we?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> What annoys me is that half the people using these badges are just old rather than young and disabled and the elderly seem to be the ones that abuse the system. Surely the point of Blue Badges is that the disabled person can park nearer the doors and have less distance to walk whereas I often see people sat in the cars. Surely this is abuse of the Blue Badge but what can one do about it? It seems to be the elderly who are quick to part in "parent and child" spaces yet moan if they park in disabled allocated spaces. Isn't it time that the real disabled people get the Blue Badges they deserve and the elderly just accept that arthritis or whatever is just a part of growing old?


Im sorry but how the hell can you say this, my mum had to fight tooth and nail for her badge, my mum has worked all her life even with us as kids, even to the point of working nightshifts whilst my father looked after us in the night and vice versa. My mum suffers with oesterporisis, her discs are crumbling, she suffers from rhumatoid athritis, i'll give you an example of how bad she is, she stepped iut of my car to go to our local asda, nothing unusual, except she broke a bone in her foot :mad2: as far as im am concerned my mother - yes she is elderly, has paid for everything in her life and has saved, why should she and people like her be penalised.

If you want to critise the state, look at the benefits which alcoholics and people who abuse drugs get, even to the point on women popping kids out to get all the benefits that they can and free housing.

I worked abroad for 5 years, i applied to go on a housing list which 
was on a points system, two questions they asked:

was i pregnant and was i drug dependant.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

And it didnt occur to you guys to go into the store with the number plate and get them to say over the tannoy that they will have to move their car???? I will NEVER leave my children to move my car, its far too dangerous! Rather get the person and name and shame them!! So many times have we not been able to get a toddler space parked in a space with noone around, then came out and found an idiot parked right near you! Surely they can see the car seats in the car?? Obviously we take great care in not hitting the car!! :sneaky2: :dita:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

welshjet said:


> Im sorry but how the hell can you say this, my mum had to fight tooth and nail for her badge, my mum has worked all her life even with us as kids, even to the point of working nightshifts whilst my father looked after us in the night and vice versa. My mum suffers with oesterporisis, her discs are crumbling, she suffers from rhumatoid athritis, i'll give you an example of how bad she is, she stepped iut of my car to go to our local asda, nothing unusual, except she broke a bone in her foot :mad2: as far as im am concerned my mother - yes she is elderly, has paid for everything in her life and has saved, why should she and people like her be penalised.
> 
> If you want to critise the state, look at the benefits which alcoholics and people who abuse drugs get, even to the point on women popping kids out to get all the benefits that they can and free housing.
> 
> ...


Disgusting!

A friend of mine not so long back was living in a private rented house 2 bed with 2 kids (boy and girl) the landlord wanted to kick them out ..they couldnt really afford another larger deposit so applied on the council..someone came out and told her she had no chance what so ever! She said the only way she would be housed was if she was of a different colour and nationality! ..Well she went feckin ape at her and kicked her out the house :mad2:


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Im sorry but how the hell can you say this, my mum had to fight tooth and nail for her badge, my mum has worked all her life even with us as kids, even to the point of working nightshifts whilst my father looked after us in the night and vice versa. My mum suffers with oesterporisis, her discs are crumbling, she suffers from rhumatoid athritis, i'll give you an example of how bad she is, she stepped iut of my car to go to our local asda, nothing unusual, except she broke a bone in her foot :mad2: as far as im am concerned my mother - yes she is elderly, has paid for everything in her life and has saved, why should she and people like her be penalised.
> 
> If you want to critise the state, look at the benefits which alcoholics and people who abuse drugs get, even to the point on women popping kids out to get all the benefits that they can and free housing.
> 
> ...


My quote is old news and is my opinion from experience that's all, we all give our opinions that is what forums are for. As for your experience with housing I can understand your anger. I imagine there are so many people waiting for places but round here the worst question they aks is "Are you foreign?" and if you are, here are the keys to a lovely place - seems to be a case of sod off if you're british. No longer Great britain, just a mess


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Im sorry but how the hell can you say this, my mum had to fight tooth and nail for her badge, my mum has worked all her life even with us as kids, even to the point of working nightshifts whilst my father looked after us in the night and vice versa. My mum suffers with oesterporisis, her discs are crumbling, she suffers from rhumatoid athritis, i'll give you an example of how bad she is, she stepped iut of my car to go to our local asda, nothing unusual, except she broke a bone in her foot :mad2: as far as im am concerned my mother - yes she is elderly, has paid for everything in her life and has saved, why should she and people like her be penalised.
> 
> If you want to critise the state, look at the benefits which alcoholics and people who abuse drugs get, even to the point on women popping kids out to get all the benefits that they can and free housing.
> 
> ...


the post you quoted really stood out and angered me aswell Welshjet, like your Mum my Mum grafted all her life and she too suffered from severe osteoporosis plus she had serious heart problems ...anything she got she was entitled to her flippin badge included!!,...... she use to say to me that to have her health back she'd live in that shed at the bottom of the garden with nothing.


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> the post you quoted really stood out and angered me aswell Welshjet, like your Mum my Mum grafted all her life and she too suffered from severe osteoporosis plus she had serious heart problems ...anything she got she was entitled to her flippin badge included!....she didnt want to be ill and be entitled to any priviledges!!,...... she use to say to me that to have her health back she'd live in that shed at the bottom of the garden with nothing.


Hello? Did you not think to read my explanation and apology after that post? No because that wouldn't give an excuse for a pop would it? Dear me some people on here do have such issues


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> the post you quoted really stood out and angered me aswell Welshjet, like your Mum my Mum grafted all her life and she too suffered from severe osteoporosis plus she had serious heart problems ...everything she got she was entitled to her flippin badge included!....she didnt want to be ill and get these priviledges!!,...... she use to say to me that to have her health back she'd live in that shed at the bottom of the garden with nothing.


I have to say when I saw the quote, I agree my initial response was one of annoyance - but I tracked back through the thread and can see there is already a much more tempered response / amendment on the statement.

My late father refused point blank to have a disabled badge until he finally had surgery (for the same back problem I've now got) whereby he was told another week and he would have been in a wheelchair for the rest of his life.

The sad part about it all is he never lived long enough to take advantage of it as his cancer came back just a few months later and the surgery to remove it triggered chronis pancreatitis which killed him, a long slow prolonged painful and agonising and pretty undignified death which we wouldn't put our animals through (strange society we live in  )

He should have had both the surgery and the blue badge many years before he did, but was too proud to apply.

Thankfully after he passed away, my mum wasn't so proud - with three heart attacks behind her, severe angina, severe osteoporosis and (no surprise here) the same back problem I have but not as severe (I didn't stand a chance really did I  ) - along with other back problems from arthritis and crumbled discs from the osteoporosis (something I've so far escaped despite being on steroids for years) - she applied for and was awarded her blue badge almost straight away.

She's old - but her disabilities have been with her since her 40s/50/s and 60s the latter when she had her first heart attack - but once again, she was too proud to apply for a badge until she saw first hand the brief benefit they got out of it from my dads.

Thankfully, I wasn't so proud and after hanging onto the shelves and counters in shops and then getting my MRI scan results which backed up that I have major problems in my lower back, I applied for, and got one.

But I still see it as a privelege not a right and know the difficult situation local governments are in financially - the adminstration of these badges costs considerably more than they are charging - all we have to hope is that the £10 charge doesn't become the start of an increasibly slippery slope of charges as the government continue to scrutinise and heavily change the benefits claimed by many genuine disabled people across the country which really could have a serious and negative impact on some disabled people's lives


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

AlisonLyn said:


> Hello? Did you not think to read my explanation and apology after that post? No because that wouldn't give an excuse for a pop would it? Dear me some people on here do have such issues


no i never read on in all honesty so never saw your apology so im sorry....and i dont have any issues either and certainly wasnt wasnt looking for an excuse to have a 'pop'... as i said i just didnt read on and see your latter post and i apologise for that.



swarthy said:


> I have to say when I saw the quote, I agree my initial response was one of annoyance - but I tracked back through the thread and can see there is already a much more tempered response / amendment on the statement.
> 
> My late father refused point blank to have a disabled badge until he finally had surgery (for the same back problem I've now got) whereby he was told another week and he would have been in a wheelchair for the rest of his life.
> 
> ...


My Mum was greatful for everything she got, i dont know if she paid for the badge she never said, but i know it made her life much easier, i hope theyre always available for those who need them...like yourself Swarthy.

and im so sorry to hear how your Mum and Dad and yourself have suffered xx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> and im so sorry to hear how your Mum and Dad and yourself have suffered xx


Thank you - thankfully whilst my dad saw the hell I went through before my coeliac was eventually diagnosed, he didn't live to see the problems I am now having with my back because I know it would really have upset him  (and he already had more than enough to cope with  )

My mum is a lot more philosophical about these things and has an incredible attitude to life - dealing with all this and my sister's breast cancer in her own flawless and graceful style despite her own problems (I guess nearly 40 years of nursing does that to you) - my sister (also a nurse) is a definite chip off my mum's block - whereas me - god knows where I came from as I'm a wimp  I've got my first Facet joint injections in a fortnight and already panicking about them whilst praying they do actually give me some relief 

ETA - I always told my parents if they'd been Labradors, they'd never have been allowed to breed  (you can tell the way my mind works can't you )


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

AlisonLyn said:


> I agree in part, but £10 isn't much for a year or whatever; actually don't the blue badges last for a few years at a time so it would work out at about £2.50 a year, compared to the normal parking charges that everyone except disabled blue badge holders have to pay, even those on low income or Income Support? I know for a fact there are many people who are on much less money a month on Jobseekers or Income Support than some people on disabled money; pensioners particularly and they have often fought for our freedom or struggled throguh war for us so deserve much better than they get.


i agree.

alison; i know a 'disabled' man who earns over 60k a year, but has a disabled badge...he sticks it in his brand new Porsche (not modified). He has no problems walking, breathing, anything of note, his particular disability just makes him abit shorter than he should be (he's about 4'5"), but because of the 'disability' he has he pretty much gets everything given to him as it's deemed 'bad'. he doesn't need most of the stuff he's given.. taking it away from someone who really does. can't stand him.. selfish intolerant git that he is.

there was a boy in my uni that had the same disability...didn't claim a bean or ask for help from the uni, just got on with it cos he didn't have any problems.

not everyone who gets a bluebadge needs it, or indeed has money issues. there are lots that do and it annoys me when people automatically assume that ALL disabled people are incapable of holding down a job.

i don't know any disabled person without a job. and most of them earn the around the same or more than me.

I think like any other allowance offered there should be a distinction in levels, those who earn enough not to be in hardship and those who can't work and do NEED all the help they can get.

blue badges should only be free to those who really can't pay.. but as it equates to 19p a week. that would be very few people.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

owieprone said:


> i agree.
> 
> alison; i know a 'disabled' man who earns over 60k a year, but has a disabled badge...he sticks it in his brand new Porsche (not modified). He has no problems walking, breathing, anything of note, his particular disability just makes him abit shorter than he should be (he's about 4'5"), but because of the 'disability' he has he pretty much gets everything given to him as it's deemed 'bad'. he doesn't need most of the stuff he's given.. taking it away from someone who really does. can't stand him.. selfish intolerant git that he is.
> 
> ...


I personally think that if you had to pay for the diabled badges and also a reasonable fee to actually park then less people would use them, freeing up valuable spaces for those that genuinely do! I certainly think that hospital parking should be free however! FOR ALL


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

DT said:


> I certainly think that hospital parking should be free however! FOR ALL


Definitely agree,especially when a person has to have regular appointments or a stay in hospital because it can really take its toll financially,part of what helped my husbands recovery after a very bad accident were my daily visits but it did put us in financial hardship at the time


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Alisonlyn - yes your right it is an open forum where people can express their view - did i not do that.

As for being angered re - housing. Well was I - no, luckily enough i have my health and have always been brought up that if you want it, earn it, and i have to the point of more than one job, it just pees me off when people constantly believe they have a right. Check out america with their benefit, its a card which does not allow them to use it on **** and booze - is that right? As far am im concerned yes, it should be like that here.



DT said:


> I personally think that if you had to pay for the diabled badges and also a reasonable fee to actually park then less people would use them, freeing up valuable spaces for those that genuinely do! I certainly think that hospital parking should be free however! FOR ALL


DT - free hospital parking  - it is where im from


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DT said:


> I certainly think that hospital parking should be free however! FOR ALL


Ah now - this is something we will disagree on.

My dad put some of the original plans together for charging for parking in hospitals in Wales (I have to say the fees were considerably less than some hospitals in England - I know because I visit them and disabled parking ain't free in the ones I've been to).

WAG in their infinite wisdom decided to scrap parking charges at Welsh hospitals and now parking at them is the worlds worst nightmare.

I think there should be dispensation facilities available for regular visitors of long term patients, babies in SCIBU, terminally and chronically ill etc, possibly those on certain benefits (with proof) and patients attending for treatment on a regular basis such as Chemo / intense physo etc - but this aside - providing the money is being spent IN THE HOSPITAL to make things better for patients and their families, I probably fall into the strange camp of believing that charging for parking at hospitals is a good thing providing prices are kept reasonable - the odd pound here and there is not going to break anyone's bank. - and if the visits are regular, then they will be exempt.

Seriously, we have seen a major change for the worse since parking charges were abolished in Wales and I would like to see them brought back - when my dad was in - it was for over three months on the last occasion (and 2 thirds of the preceding 9 months), and yes then - the charges would probably have bankrupted us - but those would be covered off under the 'exemption' category.

ETA - I also think WAG should scrap free prescriptions - it is robbing people of their chance for treatment which may save their lives -0 but that's a topic for another day !!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Thank you - thankfully whilst my dad saw the hell I went through before my coeliac was eventually diagnosed, he didn't live to see the problems I am now having with my back because I know it would really have upset him  (and he already had more than enough to cope with  )
> 
> My mum is a lot more philosophical about these things and has an incredible attitude to life - dealing with all this and my sister's breast cancer in her own flawless and graceful style despite her own problems (I guess nearly 40 years of nursing does that to you) - my sister (also a nurse) is a definite chip off my mum's block - whereas me - god knows where I came from as I'm a wimp  I've got my first Facet joint injections in a fortnight and already panicking about them whilst praying they do actually give me some relief
> 
> ETA - I always told my parents if they'd been Labradors, they'd never have been allowed to breed  (you can tell the way my mind works can't you )


aw everyones different, i think im a bit like you Swarthy lol... but im sure you'll be just fine and fingers crossed so much better after your treatment ((hugs)))

its funny you should say that about the dogs, my youngest always jokes about the bad genes hes likely to have inherited, theres that many genetic conditions in the two families lol



DT said:


> I personally think that if you had to pay for the diabled badges and also a reasonable fee to actually park then less people would use them, freeing up valuable spaces for those that genuinely do! I certainly think that hospital parking should be free however! FOR ALL


I actually think it would be better for people to pay more for their blue badge and be allowed to park for free....some people just walking the extra distance to the dispenser thing would be a real extra struggle....i know my Mums body would only allow her to go so far before she could push it no further and some days she was much worse than others.


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

owieprone said:


> i agree.
> 
> alison; i know a 'disabled' man who earns over 60k a year, but has a disabled badge...he sticks it in his brand new Porsche (not modified). He has no problems walking, breathing, anything of note, his particular disability just makes him abit shorter than he should be (he's about 4'5"), but because of the 'disability' he has he pretty much gets everything given to him as it's deemed 'bad'. he doesn't need most of the stuff he's given.. taking it away from someone who really does. can't stand him.. selfish intolerant git that he is.
> 
> ...


I totally and absolutely agree. I suffer "chronic fatigue syndrome" along with other things and that makes almost everything exhausting and walking is agony every step hence why I have a scooter to use. I haven't been able to work for a few years now although my brain works well (except when feeling ill and my spelling etc fails) so would love to do something mental instead of physical. I haven't claimed dla and didn't know what it was until the other day on here but because oh has a job didn't know I could apply in my own right. I don't see that people earning a fortune like £60K per annum should still get disablility benefits as that is needless for the Government if they earn over a set amount. As for his Porche, i wish I could get out of such a car - I need to slide across level from seat to wheelchair/scooter. We should stand (well in my case sit) for Government and sort the system out eh? We'd tell them straight!


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Alisonlyn - yes your right it is an open forum where people can express their view - did i not do that.
> 
> As for being angered re - housing. Well was I - no, luckily enough i have my health and have always been brought up that if you want it, earn it, and i have to the point of more than one job, it just pees me off when people constantly believe they have a right. Check out america with their benefit, its a card which does not allow them to use it on **** and booze - is that right? As far am im concerned yes, it should be like that here.
> 
> ...


Wish it was here, our local hospital charges £5 set fee for everyone. Free prescriptions? Don't even get me started on that one. I take 59 tablets etc a day (9 different types) and I have to pay. Oh gets his free because he takes Thyroxine to save his life - what about my steriods and inhalers for Asthma are they not life-savers? Now look what you've started


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

AlisonLyn said:


> I totally and absolutely agree. I suffer "chronic fatigue syndrome" along with other things and that makes almost everything exhausting and walking is agony every step hence why I have a scooter to use. I haven't been able to work for a few years now although my brain works well (except when feeling ill and my spelling etc fails) so would love to do something mental instead of physical. I haven't claimed dla and didn't know what it was until the other day on here but because oh has a job didn't know I could apply in my own right. I don't see that people earning a fortune like £60K per annum should still get disablility benefits as that is needless for the Government if they earn over a set amount. As for his Porche, i wish I could get out of such a car - I need to slide across level from seat to wheelchair/scooter. We should stand (well in my case sit) for Government and sort the system out eh? We'd tell them straight!


have you tried doing something like part time audio typist for a local business (or the local hospital?), all you need to do is listen and type lol might be ok for you?

if you have loads of experience, go on to money saving expert (martin lewis') site, there are some work at home typing links there, you could try and see if any of those will take you? (they rejected me :"( sniffle)
then you can work from home and not have to travel.

or maybe work for avon or something like that, so you can work in your local area?

obviously i dunno how bad/often you have problems but just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

owieprone said:


> have you tried doing something like part time audio typist for a local business (or the local hospital?), all you need to do is listen and type lol might be ok for you?
> 
> if you have loads of experience, go on to money saving expert (martin lewis') site, there are some work at home typing links there, you could try and see if any of those will take you? (they rejected me :"( sniffle)
> then you can work from home and not have to travel.
> ...


ME is a funny old illness, my ex suffers from it, and any office work triggered it off, half a day in an office would have him in bed barely able to make a cup of tea for days. Yet a retail job he was fine, because the work was less monotomous i suppose and he is easily bored by repetitive tasks. Hes actually a regional manager now, not bad considering he was out of work for 2 yrs barely able to lift a teaspoon. Its a lot about knowing limits, knowing what works for you and what triggers it :/


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes it is strange the way ME can affect people like that. I also have chronic arthritis and Fibromyalgia to boot, so am greedy aren't I?  Will get in touch with Martin Lewis thingy. Anything will do as long as I don't have to do set hours but if I just need to pass details over a week say, I can manage at some point in the week to do it. Hate being inactive and the only thing I do when i can is work for The Samaritans". Now that makes you feel so humbled and lucky.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Wish it was here, our local hospital charges £5 set fee for everyone. Free prescriptions? Don't even get me started on that one. I take 59 tablets etc a day (9 different types) and I have to pay. Oh gets his free because he takes Thyroxine to save his life - what about my steriods and inhalers for Asthma are they not life-savers? Now look what you've started


They are still free here at the mo but not sure if its going to stay that way, they should up the list on the 'life' ones, asthma should def be free


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

welshjet said:


> They are still free here at the mo but not sure if its going to stay that way, they should up the list on the 'life' ones, asthma should def be free


I personally hope they don't (I am assuming you are in Wales as well)

I don't know about in England, but prior to free prescriptions, we had 'cover all' pre-payment certificates you could buy which covered all scripts obtained during a specified period - I think a quarter was around £20 - so money well spent.

On English prices, my monthly prescription bill would be well over £60 a month - not to mention I buy Nurofen and Piriton OTC - but I would assume if they re-introduce charges, they would re-introduce the pre-payment certificates as well (I hope).

Having worked in the pharmaceutical industry for a number of years, the prescription cost is miniscule compared to a lot of the drugs - £93 for a box ofd 56 Zovirax tablets, similar for a box of Omeprazole.

Of course, there are many drugs cheaper as well, and technically, you can get private prescriptions for those, so you actually pay the price of the drug as opposed to the prescription charge.

In addition to the costs, a large proportion of society already get their prescriptions free anyway.

But in Wales, when you are not paying for medications that make your life easier, whilst women with breast and other cancers are simultaneously camping out at the Welsh assembly offices because they have been denied live saving drugs because of the cost, there is something very wrong somewhere along the line - and it urgently needs looking at (along with the amount of money spent on the Welsh language act  again a story for another day  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

welshjet said:


> They are still free here at the mo but not sure if its going to stay that way, they should up the list on the 'life' ones, asthma should def be free


Oh dont get me started!

I have spent more on prescriptions this week than I have on shoes in a,whole year for my asthma. Absolutely rediculous!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Altjough saying that I dont think twice about paying for busters tablets or dogs treatment yet spending it on me makes me angry. I also admit to accidentally on purpose not taking my inhaler to save money. Or thinking carefully before taking it I think in puffs... Those two puffs will put me out before payday so I wont bother. Naughty I know but when its a choice between paying rent, council tax, dog food, my food, insurance etc and prescriptions I choose the one i need to pay to keep me and my dogs safe and missing my brown one occassionally doesnt hurt as long as theres plenty of the blue left 

Luckily during the summer my asthma isnt bad and its around now I use more. I looked inti prepayment but in the end it wasnt cost effective enough id have to be ill twice and I never plan on scheduling that in my busy life :lol:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

AlisonLyn said:


> Yes it is strange the way ME can affect people like that. I also have chronic arthritis and Fibromyalgia to boot, so am greedy aren't I?  Will get in touch with Martin Lewis thingy. Anything will do as long as I don't have to do set hours but if I just need to pass details over a week say, I can manage at some point in the week to do it. Hate being inactive and the only thing I do when i can is work for The Samaritans". Now that makes you feel so humbled and lucky.


if you can't (get) work, what about knitting for charity when you can't face going out?

there are plenty of free patterns online (pattern central) that you could knit up, i'm sure there are sewing ones and stuff like that.. where you can make things for premature babies, blankets and things, hats and things like that for the homeless....

obviously you have to pay for the wool and needles etc but would keep you active, un-bored and you don't have to use expensive wool, so might be limited but one project every-so-often wouldn't be bad.

your local hospital will probably have a local group for premmies, if you ask at the main desk they should be able to point you in the right direction or do a web search, or ask the local wool shop.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

swarthy said:


> I personally hope they don't (I am assuming you are in Wales as well)
> 
> I don't know about in England, but prior to free prescriptions, we had 'cover all' pre-payment certificates you could buy which covered all scripts obtained during a specified period - I think a quarter was around £20 - so money well spent.
> 
> ...


Yes im in wales, with regards to free prescriptions i can remember when we had to pay for them and i was out of work for a while, i needed a prescription, i was receiving contribution based jsa which was the same as income based jsa in amount, however i had to pay for my prescriptions, why because i had paid contributions and worked, meanwhile joe bloggs next door was receving free prescriptions with the same amount of money, never done a stitch of work in his life and and making a mockery of the benefit system.

I actually found it easier to get antibiotics when i was on holiday, it saved the sitting in the doctors for four hours to see him and losing time from work - but hey ho thats me


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

swarthy said:


> I personally hope they don't (I am assuming you are in Wales as well)
> 
> I don't know about in England, but prior to free prescriptions, we had 'cover all' pre-payment certificates you could buy which covered all scripts obtained during a specified period - I think a quarter was around £20 - so money well spent.
> 
> ...


I pay £104 for a one year pre-payment card for scripts and if I didn't I too would spend over £60 per month as the Omeprazole is not cheap, HRT (allergic to all the usual ones so mine is very costly), muscles spasm tretment (Baclofen), Morphine, Co-Codamols, my Dr prescribes Piriton, Steriods (only cost pennies) Anti-depressants, Tramadol, anti-sickness and then 3 different inhalers. Then I have regular injections for pain and auto immune drugs too so think £104 isn't too bad for what I get. Oh and sometimes they give me Interferon_Beta and that is really costly. I feel a drain on the NHS, perhaps I should be an animal then they could legally put me down


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> I pay £104 for a one year pre-payment card for scripts and if I didn't I too would spend over £60 per month as the Omeprazole is not cheap, HRT (allergic to all the usual ones so mine is very costly), muscles spasm tretment (Baclofen), Morphine, Co-Codamols, my Dr prescribes Piriton, Steriods (only cost pennies) Anti-depressants, Tramadol, anti-sickness and then 3 different inhalers. Then I have regular injections for pain and auto immune drugs too so think £104 isn't too bad for what I get. Oh and sometimes they give me Interferon_Beta and that is really costly. I feel a drain on the NHS, perhaps I should be an animal then they could legally put me down


I use the prescription prepayment plan two!!! BUT! I 've been norty and use the three monthly ones - which I purchase twice a year! my doctor fortunatley gives me two montly scripw which i time right!!

BUT! may have to look at buying an annual one! as sometimes it does cock up!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

skip said:


> Definitely agree,especially when a person has to have regular appointments or a stay in hospital because it can really take its toll financially,part of what helped my husbands recovery after a very bad accident were my daily visits but it did put us in financial hardship at the time


Deff agree...even with an offer for people actually in hospital over a certain length of time it still clocks up paying every day...My Blokes mum is going in for chemo today and she hs to actually pay for someone to park up and take her...it stinks


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

owieprone said:


> if you can't (get) work, what about knitting for charity when you can't face going out?
> 
> there are plenty of free patterns online (pattern central) that you could knit up, i'm sure there are sewing ones and stuff like that.. where you can make things for premature babies, blankets and things, hats and things like that for the homeless....
> 
> ...


Sadly I cannot knit. My mum taught me but I am left handed and knit backwards. My hands are a problem which is why sometimes my spelling is bad where the fingers don't connect to brain (I have one somewhere)


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

AlisonLyn said:


> Sadly I cannot knit. My mum taught me but I am left handed and knit backwards. My hands are a problem which is why sometimes my spelling is bad where the fingers don't connect to brain (I have one somewhere)


oh poo.

i know what you mean tho. i have UVN (labyrinthitis..going on 4-5 years now), sometimes i can follow karate instructors instructions no problems.. next session i can't understand the same instructions or figure out how to do the same move.. sooo annoying!

have you tried using your feet


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> Deff agree...even with an offer for people actually in hospital over a certain length of time it still clocks up paying every day...My Blokes mum is going in for chemo today and she hs to actually pay for someone to park up and take her...it stinks


AS I said in my post - these trips should be free - locally, I believe tokens were kept on the wards for long term stayers etc - unfortunately, I know some hospitals have these "pay machines" such as the ones you see in Heathrow and Gatwick 

I fully agree that people going for regular treatment shouldn't have to pay - same with those with long term family members in hospital - however - there are a LOT of people who take advantage of free hospital parking now charges have been scrapped in Wales - they can no longer afford to fund the cost of patrolling the car-parks - so basically - unless you are VERY lucky - you are screwed for getting a parking place, it doesn't matter whether you visit at 9am or 5pm - the problem is always the same - pretty interesting that when you had to pay you could always find a parking space - which means people not using the hospitals are taking advantage of it as a location to leave their cars when they are not actually using the hospitals - that to me is something that needs to be addressed.

By having a controlled process for parking which includes charges - as lots of people only go to the hospital once in a blue moon, you could keep most people happy.

I used to go for meetings in one of the Oxford hospitals and paid around £6/7 each time which is excessive - prices need to be reasonable with the capacity to exempt people going to the hospital say more than once a fortnight or where relatives are inpatients for more than a week.


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

owieprone said:


> oh poo.
> 
> i know what you mean tho. i have UVN (labyrinthitis..going on 4-5 years now), sometimes i can follow karate instructors instructions no problems.. next session i can't understand the same instructions or figure out how to do the same move.. sooo annoying!
> 
> have you tried using your feet


Only for swinging off chandaliers. That's llike Menieres isn't it? I only get that effect now if I look upwards and if I lie down and move head quickly so not too debilitating for me. They give me Buccastem for that because the usual travel sickness stuff doesn't help. We are great aren't we? I could mentally follow the karate instructions but fall over trying to do them


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

The parent and baby bays crack me up.....in the 10 months we have had Ellie, i think we have used them once due to people having those invsable children these days. 

Do they not realise how hard is it when its windy to put a child in a car seat without the door hitting the car next to you in a normal space? IDIOTS!

we got in 1 last week and another car parked right next to us on Ellies side totally ignoring the space thats ment to be there and she watched me struggle to get Ellie in while she got her child out the other side.....i made sure i called her a few not so nice names so she could hear me, OH made sure he said a few words rather loudly too. 

GRRRR


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

vickie1985 said:


> The parent and baby bays crack me up.....in the 10 months we have had Ellie, i think we have used them once due to people having those invsable children these days.
> 
> Do they not realise how hard is it when its windy to put a child in a car seat without the door hitting the car next to you in a normal space? IDIOTS!
> 
> ...


Don't have kids so haven't had that experience but I do know our neighbour always parks in the Parent and child spaces when she has her children with her- but it annoys me because they are adult children in their 20s.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

AlisonLyn said:


> Don't have kids so haven't had that experience but I do know our neighbour always parks in the Parent and child spaces when she has her children with her- but it annoys me because they are adult children in their 20s.


thats what you call taking the pee! it would just be nice to be able to park in them at least half the time we are out. we try to park as far out the way as possiable when theres no P+C spaces, less chance of having someone park next to you then! Thank god ours legs work fine.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

AlisonLyn said:


> Don't have kids so haven't had that experience but I do know our neighbour always parks in the Parent and child spaces when she has her children with her- but it annoys me because they are adult children in their 20s.


So you neightbour is doing nothing wrong then:thumbup: As the sign 'suggests' parent and child. The supermarket should make them clearer like under fives, or sevens even! How many times to you see folk park in these spaces with ten to twevel year olds! I sometimes wonder why they are born with legs these days! As you are not telling me a ten year old does not know how to open a car door without banging the one parked next to it!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DT said:


> So you neightbour is doing nothing wrong then:thumbup: As the sign 'suggests' parent and child. The supermarket should make them clearer like under fives, or sevens even! How many times to you see folk park in these spaces with ten to twevel year olds! I sometimes wonder why they are born with legs these days! As you are not telling me a ten year old does not know how to open a car door without banging the one parked next to it!


I am sure i have seen an age limit on some, aren't Tesco ones Parent and TODDLER (which i would take to mean under school age) ? Not sure, brains not working today


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

DT said:


> So you neightbour is doing nothing wrong then:thumbup: As the sign 'suggests' parent and child. The supermarket should make them clearer like under fives, or sevens even! How many times to you see folk park in these spaces with ten to twevel year olds! I sometimes wonder why they are born with legs these days! As you are not telling me a ten year old does not know how to open a car door without banging the one parked next to it!


No they dont cos they have parent and child spaces


----------

